# Venezuela. A picture is worth a thousand words



## Baron

What's is going on in Venezuela. This brilliant picture explains it better as MS presstitutes


----------



## Baron

Just for remembrance


----------



## Penelope

Glad you brought this up.  What happened to Venezuela was the global recession of 2008, plus they have smuggling of gas.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dec 2014 article so we were not exporting it then.  We will be sorry if we continue on this way of fossil fuel subsidies and Trump and GOP stopping of clean energy subsidies.
------------------------------------------------------------------------


The reasons for large fluctuations in oil prices are often different. During the boom and bust of oil markets between 2007 and 2008, West Texas Intermediate (WTI), the U.S. benchmark for oil prices, climbed all the way to $147 in June 2008 and within a matter of months fell to $30 in December of the same year. Speculation in the futures markets, as opposed to any significant shift in supply and demand, was largely to blame for the rapid rise and fall of prices during that period. Today it is a different story.  

Demand has slowed somewhat due to a weak global economy, use of alternative fuels, and increased  energy efficiency. In addition, the United States has become the world's largest oil producer. While the U.S. does not export crude oil, its increased production has curbed imports, resulting in excess supply. Although the fracking boom has helped to increase supply and steal market share from the Middle East, it is the Saudi response to the increased production from North American shale that has sent the price of oil tumbling. 

The reason for lower gas prices: Saudi Arabia and fracking


----------



## Penelope

Baron said:


> Just for remembrance



And you thought it was socialism for the poor, nope, socialism for the wealthy.


----------



## JimBowie1958




----------



## Bleipriester

Trump: First term but already two inaugurations.


----------



## Penelope

JimBowie1958 said:


>



Who do you think are paying for the fuel subsidies, the working class.


----------



## Bleipriester

How to bring democracy...


----------



## Baron

I'm still thinking about two dictators like Bokassa and Duvalier. One was cannibale,the other one just mass murder, but both of them friends of US presidents


----------



## depotoo

Yeah, a picture says it all, through many, many years now


----------



## Bleipriester

depotoo said:


> Yeah, a picture says it all, through many, many years now
> View attachment 245106


Privately owned store shelves = capitalism, artificial shortage to blackmail the people and government.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Baron said:


> What's is going on in Venezuela. This brilliant picture explains it better as MS presstitutes


Hey go ask these countries how great Socialism worked for them.

1 Soviet Union
2 East Germany
3 Czechoslovakia
4 Poland
5 Cuba
6 Venezuela
7 Detroit
Every where a liberal/progressive/Marxist/Fascist/Communist/Socialist(they are all the same) gets in power they enrich themselves, and the people end up suffering, then get murdered by their government, until enough rebel against them.  France is now starting to feel the pressure with yellow vests, soon, that country will have to either kill their own or expect a major rebellion....

Saul Alinsky's Rules for Radicals


> *2. Of Means and Ends * _[Forget  moral or ethical considerations]_
> 
> "The end is what you want, the means is how you get it. Whenever we think about *social change*, the question of means and ends arises. The man of action views the issue of means and ends in *pragmatic and strategic terms*. He has no other problem; he thinks only of his actual resources and the possibilities of various choices of action. He asks of _ ends_ only whether they are achievable and worth the cost; of _means_, only whether they will work. ... *The real arena is corrupt and bloody*." p.24


----------



## depotoo

Bleipriester said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a picture says it all, through many, many years now
> View attachment 245106
> 
> 
> 
> Privately owned store shelves = capitalism, artificial shortage to blackmail the people and government.
Click to expand...

Wow, you really have been brain washed.  That’s why US grocery shelves have looked like this forever


----------



## georgephillip

Baron said:


> What's is going on in Venezuela. This brilliant picture explains it better as MS presstitutes







Blaming Socialism, US Media Distorts Venezuela’s Food Crisis

"The facts are clear — Venezuela does have a food crisis. 

"Mainstream U.S. media, however, blames the socialist government that has radically improved the country’s standard of living instead of right-wing U.S.-backed opposition forces intentionally sabotaging the economy.

"Since the early 2000s, supermarket owners affiliated with Venezuela’s opposition have been purposefully hoarding food products so they can resell them at higher prices and make large profits. 

"Food importing companies owned by the country’s wealthy right-wing elite are also manipulating import figures to raise prices.

"In 2013, former Venezuelan Central Bank chief Edmee Betancourt reported that the country lost between US$15 and $20 billion dollars the previous year through such fraudulent import deals."

*Imho, Maduro has proven himself incapable of governing Venezuela; however, his authority has more democratic legitimacy than his self-appointed rival who has sold out to US imperial interests.*


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Socialism happened in Venezuela 

And the loons on the left want it here. Morons


----------



## anynameyouwish

Baron said:


> What's is going on in Venezuela. This brilliant picture explains it better as MS presstitutes




Why is it that when a rational person wants to talk about socialist democracies like Norway and Finland (which have the happiest citizens in the world)  conservatives IMMEDIATELY SAY "oh....you want to be like VENEZUELA, do you?"


----------



## Bleipriester

depotoo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a picture says it all, through many, many years now
> View attachment 245106
> 
> 
> 
> Privately owned store shelves = capitalism, artificial shortage to blackmail the people and government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you really have been brain washed.  That’s why US grocery shelves have looked like this forever
> View attachment 245108
Click to expand...

There is no foreign power pushing your opposition to the limits.


----------



## depotoo

Chavez nationalized stores yet you want to blame the US.





Bleipriester said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a picture says it all, through many, many years now
> View attachment 245106
> 
> 
> 
> Privately owned store shelves = capitalism, artificial shortage to blackmail the people and government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you really have been brain washed.  That’s why US grocery shelves have looked like this forever
> View attachment 245108
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no foreign power pushing your opposition to the limits.
Click to expand...


----------



## initforme

Another socialism thread....ad nauseum.  Socialism this and socialism that.  Last I checked we are capitalistic.  And that has no chance of changing .  Socialism has not an ounce of foothold here


----------



## anynameyouwish

SassyIrishLass said:


> Socialism happened in Venezuela
> 
> And the loons on the left want it here. Morons



"Socialism happened in Venezuela

And the loons on the left want it here. Morons"

I have no idea what the LOONS on THE LEFT actually want as I don't know any LOONS on the LEFT.

However, as a sane and rational lib/prog I can assure you that I do NOT want SOCIALISM like they have in venezuela.

SInce the USA already has SOME socialism that seems to work well some of us would like JUST a WEE BIT MORE socialism (affordable healthcare...)


----------



## SassyIrishLass

anynameyouwish said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism happened in Venezuela
> 
> And the loons on the left want it here. Morons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Socialism happened in Venezuela
> 
> And the loons on the left want it here. Morons"
> 
> I have no idea what the LOONS on THE LEFT actually want as I don't know any LOONS on the LEFT.
> 
> However, as a sane and rational lib/prog I can assure you that I do NOT want SOCIALISM like they have in venezuela.
> 
> SInce the USA already has SOME socialism that seems to work well some of us would like JUST a WEE BIT MORE socialism (affordable healthcare...)
Click to expand...


Oh....you want "democratic socialism"...which would lead to full blown socialism. Lol


----------



## danielpalos

Bleipriester said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a picture says it all, through many, many years now
> View attachment 245106
> 
> 
> 
> Privately owned store shelves = capitalism, artificial shortage to blackmail the people and government.
Click to expand...

true capitalists privatize their military.


----------



## depotoo

initforme said:


> Another socialism thread....ad nauseum.  Socialism this and socialism that.  Last I checked we are capitalistic.  And that has no chance of changing .  Socialism has not an ounce of foothold here


Oh, but it does.  Don’t make yourself blind to it, as that is exactly their hope, to continue sneaking it in under the radar.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

danielpalos said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a picture says it all, through many, many years now
> View attachment 245106
> 
> 
> 
> Privately owned store shelves = capitalism, artificial shortage to blackmail the people and government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true capitalists privatize their military.
Click to expand...


No they don't. You make a lot of shit up


----------



## danielpalos

SassyIrishLass said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a picture says it all, through many, many years now
> View attachment 245106
> 
> 
> 
> Privately owned store shelves = capitalism, artificial shortage to blackmail the people and government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true capitalists privatize their military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't. You make a lot of shit up
Click to expand...

Yes, they do; the right wing only pays lip service to capitalism but worship national socialism. 

national socialists are right wing union busters not democratic socialists who believe in the individual liberty to join any union you want.


----------



## depotoo

Oh, man.  Where did you grow up and what school did you go to, teaching that tripe?





danielpalos said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a picture says it all, through many, many years now
> View attachment 245106
> 
> 
> 
> Privately owned store shelves = capitalism, artificial shortage to blackmail the people and government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true capitalists privatize their military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't. You make a lot of shit up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they do; the right wing only pays lip service to capitalism but worship national socialism.
> 
> national socialists are right wing union busters not democratic socialists who believe in the individual liberty to join any union you want.
Click to expand...


----------



## SassyIrishLass

danielpalos said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a picture says it all, through many, many years now
> View attachment 245106
> 
> 
> 
> Privately owned store shelves = capitalism, artificial shortage to blackmail the people and government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true capitalists privatize their military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't. You make a lot of shit up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they do; the right wing only pays lip service to capitalism but worship national socialism.
> 
> national socialists are right wing union busters not democratic socialists who believe in the individual liberty to join any union you want.
Click to expand...


Wrong....and lose the "funny". It's against forum rules...another thing you're clueless about.


----------



## anynameyouwish

SassyIrishLass said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism happened in Venezuela
> 
> And the loons on the left want it here. Morons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Socialism happened in Venezuela
> 
> And the loons on the left want it here. Morons"
> 
> I have no idea what the LOONS on THE LEFT actually want as I don't know any LOONS on the LEFT.
> 
> However, as a sane and rational lib/prog I can assure you that I do NOT want SOCIALISM like they have in venezuela.
> 
> SInce the USA already has SOME socialism that seems to work well some of us would like JUST a WEE BIT MORE socialism (affordable healthcare...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh....you want "democratic socialism"...which would lead to full blown socialism. Lol
Click to expand...



It hasn't in Norway or Finland.

We have socialism right now in the USA and it hasn't lead to FULL BLOWN socialism.

I merely wish to have "affordable health care" and "affordable education"....

It would be great if in the (so-called) greatest nation nobody lived in poverty and everyone had access to good, affordable health care and education.....

I have no problem with doctors earning more than janitors.

I just would like it if the low paid janitor (a job we need done!) earned enough to live on without taking on a second job.


----------



## initforme

I've heard this my whole life though.  First everyone knows it doesn't work.  Second the corporatists who have a huge influence on policy will never let it happen.  Things aren't going to change so I don't even blink an eye at it.


----------



## initforme

We have socialism here?  News to me.  I equate it to Sasquatch.  It exists we just can't find it.


----------



## danielpalos

depotoo said:


> Oh, man.  Where did you grow up and what school did you go to, teaching that tripe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a picture says it all, through many, many years now
> View attachment 245106
> 
> 
> 
> Privately owned store shelves = capitalism, artificial shortage to blackmail the people and government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true capitalists privatize their military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't. You make a lot of shit up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they do; the right wing only pays lip service to capitalism but worship national socialism.
> 
> national socialists are right wing union busters not democratic socialists who believe in the individual liberty to join any union you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

what tripe is that?  you know it is the "gospel Truth".


----------



## danielpalos

SassyIrishLass said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a picture says it all, through many, many years now
> View attachment 245106
> 
> 
> 
> Privately owned store shelves = capitalism, artificial shortage to blackmail the people and government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true capitalists privatize their military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't. You make a lot of shit up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they do; the right wing only pays lip service to capitalism but worship national socialism.
> 
> national socialists are right wing union busters not democratic socialists who believe in the individual liberty to join any union you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong....and lose the "funny". It's against forum rules...another thing you're clueless about.
Click to expand...

i can't be wrong; i have a valid argument and am not appealing to ignorance. 

why is it against the forum rules, i find it funny bigots are trying to claim any form of superiority with inferior arguments.


----------



## danielpalos

initforme said:


> We have socialism here?  News to me.  I equate it to Sasquatch.  It exists we just can't find it.


Government is socialism.  You can't have socialism without it.


----------



## anynameyouwish

initforme said:


> We have socialism here?  News to me.  I equate it to Sasquatch.  It exists we just can't find it.




we all  pay taxes for public schools.

even people without children are paying taxes for public schools.

THAT is an example of socialism.


----------



## initforme

Government isn't socialism.  Get rid of govt and things get real messy.


----------



## Tehon

depotoo said:


> Chavez nationalized stores


He did? 
And what about the producers of the products found in the stores. Did he nationalize all of them as well? Or maybe he just nationalized a few who were manufacturing food shortages of staple products.


----------



## initforme

O g, the whiny taxes thing.  Lame.


----------



## anynameyouwish

danielpalos said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a picture says it all, through many, many years now
> View attachment 245106
> 
> 
> 
> Privately owned store shelves = capitalism, artificial shortage to blackmail the people and government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true capitalists privatize their military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't. You make a lot of shit up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they do; the right wing only pays lip service to capitalism but worship national socialism.
> 
> national socialists are right wing union busters not democratic socialists who believe in the individual liberty to join any union you want.
Click to expand...



"Yes, they do; the right wing only pays lip service to capitalism but worship national socialism."

absolutely agree.


----------



## depotoo

Tehon said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chavez nationalized stores
> 
> 
> 
> He did?
> And what about the producers of the products found in the stores. Did he nationalize all of them as well? Or maybe he just nationalized a few who were manufacturing food shortages of staple products.
Click to expand...

Oh, so you think those producing shouldn’t be paid...


----------



## danielpalos

initforme said:


> Government isn't socialism.  Get rid of govt and things get real messy.


Capitalism can't handle it; that is why we resort to socialism.


----------



## Fugazi

The four scariest words when uttered by the USA government.

"We're here to help."


----------



## initforme

Still no sign of socialism.  Taxpayers fund some services...military, roads, police, firemen.  To have those things then they must be paid for.


----------



## initforme

Or are you one of someone should do this work...for free.  Lots of those in this country as well.


----------



## danielpalos

initforme said:


> Still no sign of socialism.  Taxpayers fund some services...military, roads, police, firemen.  To have those things then they must be paid for.


the Power to Tax requires socialism.


----------



## danielpalos

initforme said:


> Or are you one of someone should do this work...for free.  Lots of those in this country as well.


valid arguments for free; the right can't handle it and is no competition.


----------



## initforme

The alternative is letting corporations run everything privately I guess...that would end in chaos.


----------



## initforme

It's not about "the right" it's about common sense.


----------



## jasonnfree

Looks like the bad news for Venezuela brings  joy to the rwnj's.   Like a blood lust.   Some of these guys probably claim to know Jesus too.


----------



## Likkmee

initforme said:


> We have socialism here?  News to me.  I equate it to Sasquatch.  It exists we just can't find it.


Ya ready cornbread.
postal service 
Public schools
US military


----------



## danielpalos

initforme said:


> The alternative is letting corporations run everything privately I guess...that would end in chaos.


We Pay Congress, for a reason.


----------



## danielpalos

initforme said:


> It's not about "the right" it's about common sense.


appealing to emotion  instead of reason, is not common sense.


----------



## initforme

Yes let's eliminate public schools the post office etc.  Take things back 100 years....good idea


----------



## Tehon

depotoo said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chavez nationalized stores
> 
> 
> 
> He did?
> And what about the producers of the products found in the stores. Did he nationalize all of them as well? Or maybe he just nationalized a few who were manufacturing food shortages of staple products.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so you think those producing shouldn’t be paid...
Click to expand...

I didn't say that. 

Are you saying that the producers are in fact private? What about the stores? Can you elaborate on the nationalization of them? It is news to me.


----------



## MindWars

It's a shame the idiots who think it's all a conspiracy haven't a clue just how factual and real their conspiracy is. That's why the Democrats love the group of stupidity. 


*U S Plan- Destroy 7 countries in 5 years*


and they still don't get it.


----------



## MindWars

initforme said:


> Yes let's eliminate public schools the post office etc.  Take things back 100 years....good idea



Eliminating public schools is the best thing the " REAL AMERICAN" people can do get rid of the INDOCTRINATION that way we can eliminate the leftist douches who have been taught to hate their country and love communism like the Chinese.

It takes real morons to loathe over China over your own freaking  country.


----------



## danielpalos

initforme said:


> Yes let's eliminate public schools the post office etc.  Take things back 100 years....good idea


socialism is necessary?  

why hasn't capitalism solved those social problems?


----------



## danielpalos

MindWars said:


> It's a shame the idiots who think it's all a conspiracy haven't a clue just how factual and real their conspiracy is. That's why the Democrats love the group of stupidity.
> 
> 
> *U S Plan- Destroy 7 countries in 5 years*
> 
> 
> and they still don't get it.


yet, it is the right wing who clam we need our exorbitantly expensive superpower.  for gunboat diplomacy.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

anynameyouwish said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's is going on in Venezuela. This brilliant picture explains it better as MS presstitutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that when a rational person wants to talk about socialist democracies like Norway and Finland (which have the happiest citizens in the world)  conservatives IMMEDIATELY SAY "oh....you want to be like VENEZUELA, do you?"
Click to expand...

Notice how he/she/it didnt mention France at all (that used to be the go to country until), I wonder why?

Viva La Revolution! Citizens Rise Up Worldwide Against Socialist Climate Tyranny #ClimateChange #CarbonTax #YellowVests - Overpasses For America


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

anynameyouwish said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism happened in Venezuela
> 
> And the loons on the left want it here. Morons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Socialism happened in Venezuela
> 
> And the loons on the left want it here. Morons"
> 
> I have no idea what the LOONS on THE LEFT actually want as I don't know any LOONS on the LEFT.
> 
> However, as a sane and rational lib/prog I can assure you that I do NOT want SOCIALISM like they have in venezuela.
> 
> SInce the USA already has SOME socialism that seems to work well some of us would like JUST a WEE BIT MORE socialism (affordable healthcare...)
Click to expand...

Are you willing to see the national debt increase 18 trillion more dollars for that FREE healthcare?   That isnt free, because then the gubermint liberals would want to tax everyone more money so they can then decide to spend it on FREE education.  You want free, then tell the doctors and nursed to not get a paycheck, you want free education, tell the teachers to work for free.....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Baron said:


> What's is going on in Venezuela. This brilliant picture explains it better as MS presstitutes



Da, comrade.


----------



## danielpalos

andaronjim said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism happened in Venezuela
> 
> And the loons on the left want it here. Morons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Socialism happened in Venezuela
> 
> And the loons on the left want it here. Morons"
> 
> I have no idea what the LOONS on THE LEFT actually want as I don't know any LOONS on the LEFT.
> 
> However, as a sane and rational lib/prog I can assure you that I do NOT want SOCIALISM like they have in venezuela.
> 
> SInce the USA already has SOME socialism that seems to work well some of us would like JUST a WEE BIT MORE socialism (affordable healthcare...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you willing to see the national debt increase 18 trillion more dollars for that FREE healthcare?   That isnt free, because then the gubermint liberals would want to tax everyone more money so they can then decide to spend it on FREE education.  You want free, then tell the doctors and nursed to not get a paycheck, you want free education, tell the teachers to work for free.....
Click to expand...

then solve simple poverty in a market friendly manner.


----------



## Likkmee

danielpalos said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism happened in Venezuela
> 
> And the loons on the left want it here. Morons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Socialism happened in Venezuela
> 
> And the loons on the left want it here. Morons"
> 
> I have no idea what the LOONS on THE LEFT actually want as I don't know any LOONS on the LEFT.
> 
> However, as a sane and rational lib/prog I can assure you that I do NOT want SOCIALISM like they have in venezuela.
> 
> SInce the USA already has SOME socialism that seems to work well some of us would like JUST a WEE BIT MORE socialism (affordable healthcare...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you willing to see the national debt increase 18 trillion more dollars for that FREE healthcare?   That isnt free, because then the gubermint liberals would want to tax everyone more money so they can then decide to spend it on FREE education.  You want free, then tell the doctors and nursed to not get a paycheck, you want free education, tell the teachers to work for free.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then solve simple poverty in a market friendly manner.
Click to expand...

Not a problem....Lighter thee skin the less.........


----------



## depotoo

A look into Venezuela.  Read each of the years, starting with 2010-
(Mar 2011, Chavez once again rose basics prices by 33%)

Venezuelan Daily Brief: March 2011



Tehon said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chavez nationalized stores
> 
> 
> 
> He did?
> And what about the producers of the products found in the stores. Did he nationalize all of them as well? Or maybe he just nationalized a few who were manufacturing food shortages of staple products.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so you think those producing shouldn’t be paid...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say that.
> 
> Are you saying that the producers are in fact private? What about the stores? Can you elaborate on the nationalization of them? It is news to me.
Click to expand...


----------



## anynameyouwish

andaronjim said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism happened in Venezuela
> 
> And the loons on the left want it here. Morons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Socialism happened in Venezuela
> 
> And the loons on the left want it here. Morons"
> 
> I have no idea what the LOONS on THE LEFT actually want as I don't know any LOONS on the LEFT.
> 
> However, as a sane and rational lib/prog I can assure you that I do NOT want SOCIALISM like they have in venezuela.
> 
> SInce the USA already has SOME socialism that seems to work well some of us would like JUST a WEE BIT MORE socialism (affordable healthcare...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you willing to see the national debt increase 18 trillion more dollars for that FREE healthcare?   That isnt free, because then the gubermint liberals would want to tax everyone more money so they can then decide to spend it on FREE education.  You want free, then tell the doctors and nursed to not get a paycheck, you want free education, tell the teachers to work for free.....
Click to expand...



never said "free"

said "affordable"


----------



## Tehon

depotoo said:


> A look into Venezuela.  Read each of the years, starting with 2010-
> (Mar 2011, Chavez once again rose basics prices by 33%)
> 
> Venezuelan Daily Brief: March 2011
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chavez nationalized stores
> 
> 
> 
> He did?
> And what about the producers of the products found in the stores. Did he nationalize all of them as well? Or maybe he just nationalized a few who were manufacturing food shortages of staple products.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so you think those producing shouldn’t be paid...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say that.
> 
> Are you saying that the producers are in fact private? What about the stores? Can you elaborate on the nationalization of them? It is news to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

So no direct link to the nationalization of stores.


----------



## Joann Stubbs

Fugazi said:


> The four scariest words when uttered by the USA government.
> 
> "We're here to help."


The words "It is for you own good".


----------



## Aletheia4u

Baron said:


> What's is going on in Venezuela. This brilliant picture explains it better as MS presstitutes


The U.S. needs to send troops over there to bring down their president for the mistreatment and abuse of their own people.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Bleipriester said:


> Trump: First term but already two inaugurations.


Yeah, because the democratic Socialist opposition has a history of murder and torture...oh, wait, no that is Maduro, Ftard.


----------



## Toro

Lol

Clueless Anti-American socialists blaming Chavez and Maduiro’s gross incompetence on America is hilarious.


----------



## danielpalos

Likkmee said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism happened in Venezuela
> 
> And the loons on the left want it here. Morons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Socialism happened in Venezuela
> 
> And the loons on the left want it here. Morons"
> 
> I have no idea what the LOONS on THE LEFT actually want as I don't know any LOONS on the LEFT.
> 
> However, as a sane and rational lib/prog I can assure you that I do NOT want SOCIALISM like they have in venezuela.
> 
> SInce the USA already has SOME socialism that seems to work well some of us would like JUST a WEE BIT MORE socialism (affordable healthcare...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you willing to see the national debt increase 18 trillion more dollars for that FREE healthcare?   That isnt free, because then the gubermint liberals would want to tax everyone more money so they can then decide to spend it on FREE education.  You want free, then tell the doctors and nursed to not get a paycheck, you want free education, tell the teachers to work for free.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then solve simple poverty in a market friendly manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a problem....Lighter thee skin the less.........
Click to expand...

management makes all the difference.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toro said:


> Lol
> 
> Clueless Anti-American socialists blaming Chavez and Maduiro’s gross incompetence on America is hilarious.


----------



## Bleipriester

JimBowie1958 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump: First term but already two inaugurations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because the democratic Socialist opposition has a history of murder and torture...oh, wait, no that is Maduro, Ftard.
Click to expand...

The Venezuelan economic model is similar to our in Germany. Maduro is a great folk hero.


----------



## Bleipriester

Aletheia4u said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's is going on in Venezuela. This brilliant picture explains it better as MS presstitutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. needs to send troops over there to bring down their president for the mistreatment and abuse of their own people.
Click to expand...

The US brought so much democracy to the world - they are low on democracy right now.


----------



## Likkmee

danielpalos said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism happened in Venezuela
> 
> And the loons on the left want it here. Morons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Socialism happened in Venezuela
> 
> And the loons on the left want it here. Morons"
> 
> I have no idea what the LOONS on THE LEFT actually want as I don't know any LOONS on the LEFT.
> 
> However, as a sane and rational lib/prog I can assure you that I do NOT want SOCIALISM like they have in venezuela.
> 
> SInce the USA already has SOME socialism that seems to work well some of us would like JUST a WEE BIT MORE socialism (affordable healthcare...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you willing to see the national debt increase 18 trillion more dollars for that FREE healthcare?   That isnt free, because then the gubermint liberals would want to tax everyone more money so they can then decide to spend it on FREE education.  You want free, then tell the doctors and nursed to not get a paycheck, you want free education, tell the teachers to work for free.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then solve simple poverty in a market friendly manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a problem....Lighter thee skin the less.........
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> management makes all the difference.
Click to expand...

Exactly. Depicting Caracas is like Depicting Gary Indiana or Detroit..........or San Fran as being all of the US


----------



## Toro

Bleipriester said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump: First term but already two inaugurations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because the democratic Socialist opposition has a history of murder and torture...oh, wait, no that is Maduro, Ftard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Venezuelan economic model is similar to our in Germany. Maduro is a great folk hero.
Click to expand...


lol

You have absolutely no idea.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toro said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump: First term but already two inaugurations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because the democratic Socialist opposition has a history of murder and torture...oh, wait, no that is Maduro, Ftard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Venezuelan economic model is similar to our in Germany. Maduro is a great folk hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> You have absolutely no idea.
Click to expand...

You are wrong. It is you who have no idea. Doesn´t make a difference for the Venezuelans if a Democrat or a Republican tries to bring down their country, anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump: First term but already two inaugurations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because the democratic Socialist opposition has a history of murder and torture...oh, wait, no that is Maduro, Ftard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Venezuelan economic model is similar to our in Germany. Maduro is a great folk hero.
Click to expand...


DERP!


----------



## JimBowie1958

Bleipriester said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have absolutely no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong. It is you who have no idea. Doesn´t make a difference for the Venezuelans if a Democrat or a Republican tries to bring down their country, anyway.
Click to expand...

Maduro is the only one bringing down Venezuela, reducing people to eating dog food and economic emigration.

You are a total fool, welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## Bleipriester

JimBowie1958 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have absolutely no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong. It is you who have no idea. Doesn´t make a difference for the Venezuelans if a Democrat or a Republican tries to bring down their country, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maduro is the only one bringing down Venezuela, reducing people to eating dog food and economic emigration.
> 
> You are a total fool, welcome to my ignore list.
Click to expand...

Yesterday. Can Trump stop them?


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump: First term but already two inaugurations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because the democratic Socialist opposition has a history of murder and torture...oh, wait, no that is Maduro, Ftard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Venezuelan economic model is similar to our in Germany. Maduro is a great folk hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DERP!
Click to expand...

Social market economy - Wikipedia


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump: First term but already two inaugurations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because the democratic Socialist opposition has a history of murder and torture...oh, wait, no that is Maduro, Ftard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Venezuelan economic model is similar to our in Germany. Maduro is a great folk hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Social market economy - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


The difference is, Germany is importing millions of refugees and giving them welfare while Venezuelans are fleeing by the millions because their economy is so screwed up, they don't even have enough food in the nation with the largest oil reserves in the world.

Maduro is a twat. Can't wait for him to eat a bullet.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The difference is, Germany is importing millions of refugees and giving them welfare while Venezuelans are fleeing by the millions because their economy is so screwed up, they don't even have enough food in the nation with the largest oil reserves in the world.


Our capitalists at least do not create economic crises to enforce their politics on us.
Also, we have no Trumps and no Boltons barring the government from getting loans and selling oil. But your filthy regime is already threatening us over our deals with Russia.




Toddsterpatriot said:


> Maduro is a twat. Can't wait for him to eat a bullet.


Maduro is a good guy and Venezuela will prevail.
Your swamp is made of shit with Trump taking a bath in it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is, Germany is importing millions of refugees and giving them welfare while Venezuelans are fleeing by the millions because their economy is so screwed up, they don't even have enough food in the nation with the largest oil reserves in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Our capitalists at least do not create economic crises to enforce their politics on us.
> Also, we have no Trumps and no Boltons barring the government from getting loans and selling oil. But your filthy regime is already threatening us over our deals with Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is a twat. Can't wait for him to eat a bullet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maduro is a good guy and Venezuela will prevail.
> Your swamp is made of shit with Trump taking a bath in it.
Click to expand...


* But your filthy regime is already threatening us over our deals with Russia.*

Who are the idiots who want to be dependent on Putin for energy?
Oh, right, idiots like you.

*Maduro is a good guy and Venezuela will prevail.*

Maduro is a corrupt twat. Venezuela will boot the asshole and then things can improve.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Who are the idiots who want to be dependent on Putin for energy?
> Oh, right, idiots like you.


It is just a deal. You are parroting Phrump but in the end choosing a trade partner freely is our independence and the US wants to destroy it. The US gas you are gently offering us via Poland does not only create a dependence on the US and its puppet Poland but also is three times more costly than the Russian gas.
Obama regime already built the assets to transfer US natural gas to Europe




Toddsterpatriot said:


> Maduro is a corrupt twat. Venezuela will boot the asshole and then things can improve.


What do you think will improve when Guaido donates the Venezuelan oil to the US? Do you remember the pre-Chaves times when people were homeless and did not even get documents? When public services were rare? It was worse than the current crisis.


----------



## Andylusion

Penelope said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for remembrance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you thought it was socialism for the poor, nope, socialism for the wealthy.
Click to expand...


Well yes.......  Socialism is always ultimately for the wealthy.  That's how it works.  If it didn't benefit the wealthy, it wouldn't be socialism.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the idiots who want to be dependent on Putin for energy?
> Oh, right, idiots like you.
> 
> 
> 
> It is just a deal. You are parroting Phrump but in the end choosing a trade partner freely it is our independence and the US wants to destroy it. The US gas you are gently offering us via Poland does not only create a dependence on the US and its puppet Poland but also is three times more costly than the Russian gas.
> Obama regime already built the assets to transfer US natural gas to Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is a corrupt twat. Venezuela will boot the asshole and then things can improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think will improve when Guaido donates the Venezuelan oil to the US? Do you remember the pre-Chaves times when people were homeless and did not even get documents? When public services were rare? It was worse than the current crisis.
Click to expand...


*It is just a deal. *

Right. Just a deal that makes you more dependent on Putin.

* in the end choosing a trade partner freely it is our independence *

Being dependent on Putin doesn't mean independence, moron.

*What do you think will improve when Guaido donates the Venezuelan oil to the US?*

When your imaginary scenario happens, be sure to ping me.

* Do you remember the pre-Chaves times when people were homeless and did not even get documents?*

You mean the times when there was enough food and toilet paper and millions of Venezuelans didn't have to flee to Colombia to survive? Yes, I remember.

*It was worse than the current crisis.*

DERP!


----------



## Andylusion

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the idiots who want to be dependent on Putin for energy?
> Oh, right, idiots like you.
> 
> 
> 
> It is just a deal. You are parroting Phrump but in the end choosing a trade partner freely is our independence and the US wants to destroy it. The US gas you are gently offering us via Poland does not only create a dependence on the US and its puppet Poland but also is three times more costly than the Russian gas.
> Obama regime already built the assets to transfer US natural gas to Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is a corrupt twat. Venezuela will boot the asshole and then things can improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think will improve when Guaido donates the Venezuelan oil to the US? Do you remember the pre-Chaves times when people were homeless and did not even get documents? When public services were rare? It was worse than the current crisis.
Click to expand...


So, now that they are starving to death... that is a step up from being homeless?

Public services right now, don't even exist.   AND people are dying.

Which is worse, no public services but people can eat, or no public services and people are starving?

You people.... you just make everything up.   Nonstop just making it all up.

Over 2 Million people have fled the country of only 31 Million.  That is a huge number, and that is only the numbers we know about it.    If public services were great right now, I sure don't see people moving back to Venezuela because it's so great.

In decades prior, Venezuela had 11 Million foreigners coming to their country, to flee other countries.   Now not only have most of those foreign refugees left, but now over 2 million Venezuelans are refugees in other countries.

Yeah, things were so much worse before Hugo Chavez, that 11 million people went to Venezuela.  Now things are so much better, over 2 million of their own people have fled.


----------



## Toro

Those who think the economic illiterates Chavez/Maduiro were good for Venezuela think that Robert Mugabe is an economic genius!

rofl

These idiots are why these morons keep seizing power.

Marx said history repeats itself, first as tragedy, then as farce. The economic morons pimping Maduiro are evidence of this.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Right. Just a deal that makes you more dependent on Putin.


Russia has been a reliable partner even during the cold war.




Toddsterpatriot said:


> Being dependent on Putin doesn't mean independence, moron.


We are not dependent and Putin does not use Russia´s natural recourses in politics. Not even in Ukraine.




Toddsterpatriot said:


> When your imaginary scenario happens, be sure to ping me.


Will not happen. Maduro stays.




Toddsterpatriot said:


> You mean the times when there was enough food and toilet paper and millions of Venezuelans didn't have to flee to Colombia to survive? Yes, I remember.


They don´t have to flee and are now suffering in Colombia. It´s way less than Trump puppet media claim, anyway.


----------



## Bleipriester

Andylusion said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the idiots who want to be dependent on Putin for energy?
> Oh, right, idiots like you.
> 
> 
> 
> It is just a deal. You are parroting Phrump but in the end choosing a trade partner freely is our independence and the US wants to destroy it. The US gas you are gently offering us via Poland does not only create a dependence on the US and its puppet Poland but also is three times more costly than the Russian gas.
> Obama regime already built the assets to transfer US natural gas to Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is a corrupt twat. Venezuela will boot the asshole and then things can improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think will improve when Guaido donates the Venezuelan oil to the US? Do you remember the pre-Chaves times when people were homeless and did not even get documents? When public services were rare? It was worse than the current crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, now that they are starving to death... that is a step up from being homeless?
> 
> Public services right now, don't even exist.   AND people are dying.
> 
> Which is worse, no public services but people can eat, or no public services and people are starving?
> 
> You people.... you just make everything up.   Nonstop just making it all up.
> 
> Over 2 Million people have fled the country of only 31 Million.  That is a huge number, and that is only the numbers we know about it.    If public services were great right now, I sure don't see people moving back to Venezuela because it's so great.
> 
> In decades prior, Venezuela had 11 Million foreigners coming to their country, to flee other countries.   Now not only have most of those foreign refugees left, but now over 2 million Venezuelans are refugees in other countries.
> 
> Yeah, things were so much worse before Hugo Chavez, that 11 million people went to Venezuela.  Now things are so much better, over 2 million of their own people have fled.
Click to expand...

You need to back up your propaganda materials.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toro said:


> Those who think the economic illiterates Chavez/Maduiro were good for Venezuela think that Robert Mugabe is an economic genius!
> 
> rofl
> 
> These idiots are why these morons keep seizing power.
> 
> Marx said history repeats itself, first as tragedy, then as farce. The economic morons pimping Maduiro are evidence of this.


Here´s a reminder...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Just a deal that makes you more dependent on Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> Russia has been a reliable partner even during the cold war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being dependent on Putin doesn't mean independence, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are not dependent and Putin does not use Russia´s natural recourses in politics. Not even in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your imaginary scenario happens, be sure to ping me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will not happen. Maduro stays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the times when there was enough food and toilet paper and millions of Venezuelans didn't have to flee to Colombia to survive? Yes, I remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don´t have to flee and are now suffering in Colombia. It´s way less than Trump puppet media claim, anyway.
Click to expand...


*Russia has been a reliable partner even during the cold war.*

Of course a Russian would say that.

*We are not dependent and Putin does not use Russia´s natural recourses in politics.*

DERP!

*Will not happen. Maduro stays.*

He'll either flee, like that pussy Yanukovych, or eat a bullet.

*They don´t have to flee*

I know, they could starve in place.

*It´s way less than Trump puppet media claim*

The media are Trump puppets?
You wacky Russians and your drunken sense of humor.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who think the economic illiterates Chavez/Maduiro were good for Venezuela think that Robert Mugabe is an economic genius!
> 
> rofl
> 
> These idiots are why these morons keep seizing power.
> 
> Marx said history repeats itself, first as tragedy, then as farce. The economic morons pimping Maduiro are evidence of this.
> 
> 
> 
> Here´s a reminder...
Click to expand...


Those are some nice fake charts you've got there!!
Where's your source?


----------



## georgephillip

SassyIrishLass said:


> Socialism happened in Venezuela
> 
> And the loons on the left want it here. Morons


*Socialism happened in Venezuela in response to hundreds of years of greedy capitalists many of whom were racist Americans, like Trump.

Blaming Socialism, US Media Distorts Venezuela’s Food Crisis*

"Since the early 2000s, supermarket owners affiliated with Venezuela’s opposition have been purposefully hoarding food products so they can resell them at higher prices and make large profits. 

"Food importing companies owned by the country’s wealthy right-wing elite are also manipulating import figures to raise prices.

"In 2013, former Venezuelan Central Bank chief Edmee Betancourt reported that the country lost between US$15 and $20 billion dollars the previous year through such fraudulent import deals.

"It doesn’t stop there.

"Last year, over 750 opposition-controlled offshore companies linked to the Panama Papers scandal were accused of purposely redirecting Venezuelan imports of raw food materials from the government to the private sector. 

"Many of these companies sell their products to private companies in Colombia, which resell them to Venezuelans living close to Colombia."


----------



## SassyIrishLass

georgephillip said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism happened in Venezuela
> 
> And the loons on the left want it here. Morons
> 
> 
> 
> *Socialism happened in Venezuela in response to hundreds of years of greedy capitalists many of whom were racist Americans, like Trump.
> 
> Blaming Socialism, US Media Distorts Venezuela’s Food Crisis*
> 
> "Since the early 2000s, supermarket owners affiliated with Venezuela’s opposition have been purposefully hoarding food products so they can resell them at higher prices and make large profits.
> 
> "Food importing companies owned by the country’s wealthy right-wing elite are also manipulating import figures to raise prices.
> 
> "In 2013, former Venezuelan Central Bank chief Edmee Betancourt reported that the country lost between US$15 and $20 billion dollars the previous year through such fraudulent import deals.
> 
> "It doesn’t stop there.
> 
> "Last year, over 750 opposition-controlled offshore companies linked to the Panama Papers scandal were accused of purposely redirecting Venezuelan imports of raw food materials from the government to the private sector.
> 
> "Many of these companies sell their products to private companies in Colombia, which resell them to Venezuelans living close to Colombia."
Click to expand...


You do realize Socialism destroyed Venezuela...right?

Nice TDS attempt at bringing Trump into it.


You truly are stupid


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism happened in Venezuela
> 
> And the loons on the left want it here. Morons
> 
> 
> 
> *Socialism happened in Venezuela in response to hundreds of years of greedy capitalists many of whom were racist Americans, like Trump.
> 
> Blaming Socialism, US Media Distorts Venezuela’s Food Crisis*
> 
> "Since the early 2000s, supermarket owners affiliated with Venezuela’s opposition have been purposefully hoarding food products so they can resell them at higher prices and make large profits.
> 
> "Food importing companies owned by the country’s wealthy right-wing elite are also manipulating import figures to raise prices.
> 
> "In 2013, former Venezuelan Central Bank chief Edmee Betancourt reported that the country lost between US$15 and $20 billion dollars the previous year through such fraudulent import deals.
> 
> "It doesn’t stop there.
> 
> "Last year, over 750 opposition-controlled offshore companies linked to the Panama Papers scandal were accused of purposely redirecting Venezuelan imports of raw food materials from the government to the private sector.
> 
> "Many of these companies sell their products to private companies in Colombia, which resell them to Venezuelans living close to Colombia."
Click to expand...


*"Since the early 2000s, supermarket owners affiliated with Venezuela’s opposition have been purposefully hoarding food products so they can resell them at higher prices and make large profits. *

Profits aren't allowed, eh comrade?


----------



## Toro

Bleipriester said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who think the economic illiterates Chavez/Maduiro were good for Venezuela think that Robert Mugabe is an economic genius!
> 
> rofl
> 
> These idiots are why these morons keep seizing power.
> 
> Marx said history repeats itself, first as tragedy, then as farce. The economic morons pimping Maduiro are evidence of this.
> 
> 
> 
> Here´s a reminder...
Click to expand...


Yeah, an economy highly reliant on oil, and oil prices spiked 15 years ago, so you’re pimping for the economic illiterates. 

You socialists have no idea what’s going on. 



 

Venezuela's Retrogressing Economy – Exhibit 1, PDVSA

When millions of Germans are fleeing because of the government’s incompetence, then you’ll have a point. 



 


How the Venezuelan migration crisis affects South America


----------



## Toro

3 million Venezuelans have left the country for _no reason at all!_ 

rofl

Venezuela: about 3m have fled political and economic crisis since 2015, UN says


----------



## Toro

Communism is 0 for 100 and has failed everywhere over the past 100 years, and yet there are still ignoramouses still whoring for it today.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism happened in Venezuela
> 
> And the loons on the left want it here. Morons
> 
> 
> 
> *Socialism happened in Venezuela in response to hundreds of years of greedy capitalists many of whom were racist Americans, like Trump.
> 
> Blaming Socialism, US Media Distorts Venezuela’s Food Crisis*
> 
> "Since the early 2000s, supermarket owners affiliated with Venezuela’s opposition have been purposefully hoarding food products so they can resell them at higher prices and make large profits.
> 
> "Food importing companies owned by the country’s wealthy right-wing elite are also manipulating import figures to raise prices.
> 
> "In 2013, former Venezuelan Central Bank chief Edmee Betancourt reported that the country lost between US$15 and $20 billion dollars the previous year through such fraudulent import deals.
> 
> "It doesn’t stop there.
> 
> "Last year, over 750 opposition-controlled offshore companies linked to the Panama Papers scandal were accused of purposely redirecting Venezuelan imports of raw food materials from the government to the private sector.
> 
> "Many of these companies sell their products to private companies in Colombia, which resell them to Venezuelans living close to Colombia."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Since the early 2000s, supermarket owners affiliated with Venezuela’s opposition have been purposefully hoarding food products so they can resell them at higher prices and make large profits. *
> 
> Profits aren't allowed, eh comrade?
Click to expand...




Toddsterpatriot said:


> Profits aren't allowed, eh comrade?


*How many calories do you consume every day?

Blaming Socialism, US Media Distorts Venezuela’s Food Crisis*

"A new study released by researchers from three Venezuelan universities reported that nearly 75 percent of the population lost an average of 19 pounds in 2016 for lack of food. 

*"The report, titled, '2016 Living Conditions Survey,' added that about 32.5 percent of Venezuelans eat only once or twice a day, compared to 11.3 percent last year.*

"Moreover, 93.3 percent told the researchers that their income was not enough to cover their food needs. 

"The facts are clear — Venezuela does have a food crisis.* Mainstream U.S. media, however, blames the socialist government that has radically improved the country’s standard of living instead of right-wing U.S.-backed opposition forces intentionally sabotaging the economy."*


----------



## Toro

As any economic illiterate knows, high inflation means high economic competency!






Venezuela's Inflation Breaches 25,000%


----------



## danielpalos

Toro said:


> Communism is 0 for 100 and has failed everywhere over the past 100 years, and yet there are still ignoramouses still whoring for it today.


tax cut economics are worthless when they don't balance the budget.


----------



## Toro

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism happened in Venezuela
> 
> And the loons on the left want it here. Morons
> 
> 
> 
> *Socialism happened in Venezuela in response to hundreds of years of greedy capitalists many of whom were racist Americans, like Trump.
> 
> Blaming Socialism, US Media Distorts Venezuela’s Food Crisis*
> 
> "Since the early 2000s, supermarket owners affiliated with Venezuela’s opposition have been purposefully hoarding food products so they can resell them at higher prices and make large profits.
> 
> "Food importing companies owned by the country’s wealthy right-wing elite are also manipulating import figures to raise prices.
> 
> "In 2013, former Venezuelan Central Bank chief Edmee Betancourt reported that the country lost between US$15 and $20 billion dollars the previous year through such fraudulent import deals.
> 
> "It doesn’t stop there.
> 
> "Last year, over 750 opposition-controlled offshore companies linked to the Panama Papers scandal were accused of purposely redirecting Venezuelan imports of raw food materials from the government to the private sector.
> 
> "Many of these companies sell their products to private companies in Colombia, which resell them to Venezuelans living close to Colombia."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Since the early 2000s, supermarket owners affiliated with Venezuela’s opposition have been purposefully hoarding food products so they can resell them at higher prices and make large profits. *
> 
> Profits aren't allowed, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Profits aren't allowed, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *How many calories do you consume every day?
> 
> Blaming Socialism, US Media Distorts Venezuela’s Food Crisis*
> 
> "A new study released by researchers from three Venezuelan universities reported that nearly 75 percent of the population lost an average of 19 pounds in 2016 for lack of food.
> 
> *"The report, titled, '2016 Living Conditions Survey,' added that about 32.5 percent of Venezuelans eat only once or twice a day, compared to 11.3 percent last year.*
> 
> "Moreover, 93.3 percent told the researchers that their income was not enough to cover their food needs.
> 
> "The facts are clear — Venezuela does have a food crisis.* Mainstream U.S. media, however, blames the socialist government that has radically improved the country’s standard of living instead of right-wing U.S.-backed opposition forces intentionally sabotaging the economy."*
Click to expand...


You should have studied economics instead of the Marxist garbage you studied 60 years ago. It’s a discredited, musty old ideology that had been discarded to the dustbins of history. 


Country has a lot of oil
Oil rises way above the marginal cost of production, which is unsustainable 
Clueless leftist government ramps up government spending, economic illiterates cheer
Eventually, the price of oil collapses, economic illiterates don’t understand why
Clueless leftist government ramps up borrowing 
Price of oil remains way below high price
Government revenue collapses while government spending explodes, government deficit soars
Government prints money to meet debt obligations, inflation skyrockets
Prices of goods soars, economically illiterate government imposes price controls
Because costs skyrocket and businesses cannot raise prices, businesses stop stocking goods and shortages of basic goods develop
Government blames evil capitalists and/or Americans for their gross incompetence, starts seizing businesses 
Government has no money and cannot invest. Businesses owned by government and supplies collapse
Government fires all the competent people from the oil company and appoints political hacks in their place
Government has no money and cannot invest in government oil company 
Oil company production falls from 3.3 million barrels per day to 1.4 million barrels per day 
Government cannot meet all their spending promises and starts printing money, inflation reaches 25,000%
Dumb, Highly partisan leftists ignorant of economics and economic history post online that the incompetent leftist government isn’t to blame, demonstrating that they’ve learned nothing in 70 years


----------



## danielpalos

Toro said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism happened in Venezuela
> 
> And the loons on the left want it here. Morons
> 
> 
> 
> *Socialism happened in Venezuela in response to hundreds of years of greedy capitalists many of whom were racist Americans, like Trump.
> 
> Blaming Socialism, US Media Distorts Venezuela’s Food Crisis*
> 
> "Since the early 2000s, supermarket owners affiliated with Venezuela’s opposition have been purposefully hoarding food products so they can resell them at higher prices and make large profits.
> 
> "Food importing companies owned by the country’s wealthy right-wing elite are also manipulating import figures to raise prices.
> 
> "In 2013, former Venezuelan Central Bank chief Edmee Betancourt reported that the country lost between US$15 and $20 billion dollars the previous year through such fraudulent import deals.
> 
> "It doesn’t stop there.
> 
> "Last year, over 750 opposition-controlled offshore companies linked to the Panama Papers scandal were accused of purposely redirecting Venezuelan imports of raw food materials from the government to the private sector.
> 
> "Many of these companies sell their products to private companies in Colombia, which resell them to Venezuelans living close to Colombia."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Since the early 2000s, supermarket owners affiliated with Venezuela’s opposition have been purposefully hoarding food products so they can resell them at higher prices and make large profits. *
> 
> Profits aren't allowed, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Profits aren't allowed, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *How many calories do you consume every day?
> 
> Blaming Socialism, US Media Distorts Venezuela’s Food Crisis*
> 
> "A new study released by researchers from three Venezuelan universities reported that nearly 75 percent of the population lost an average of 19 pounds in 2016 for lack of food.
> 
> *"The report, titled, '2016 Living Conditions Survey,' added that about 32.5 percent of Venezuelans eat only once or twice a day, compared to 11.3 percent last year.*
> 
> "Moreover, 93.3 percent told the researchers that their income was not enough to cover their food needs.
> 
> "The facts are clear — Venezuela does have a food crisis.* Mainstream U.S. media, however, blames the socialist government that has radically improved the country’s standard of living instead of right-wing U.S.-backed opposition forces intentionally sabotaging the economy."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have studied economics instead of the Marxist garbage you studied 60 years ago. It’s a discredited, musty old ideology that had been discarded to the dustbins of history.
> 
> 
> Country has a lot of oil
> Oil rises way above the marginal cost of production, which is unsustainable
> Clueless leftist government ramps up government spending, economic illiterates cheer
> Eventually, the price of oil collapses, economic illiterates don’t understand why
> Clueless leftist government ramps up borrowing
> Price of oil remains way below high price
> Government revenue collapses while government spending explodes, government deficit soars
> Government prints money to meet debt obligations, inflation skyrockets
> Prices of goods soars, economically illiterate government imposes price controls
> Because costs skyrocket and businesses cannot raise prices, businesses stop stocking goods and shortages of basic goods develop
> Government blames evil capitalists and/or Americans for their gross incompetence, starts seizing businesses
> Government has no money and cannot invest. Businesses owned by government and supplies collapse
> Government fires all the competent people from the oil company and appoints political hacks in their place
> Government has no money and cannot invest in government oil company
> Oil company production falls from 3.3 million barrels per day to 1.4 million barrels per day
> Government cannot meet all their spending promises and starts printing money, inflation reaches 25,000%
> Dumb, Highly partisan leftists ignorant of economics and economic history post online that the incompetent leftist government isn’t to blame, demonstrating that they’ve learned nothing in 70 years
Click to expand...

lousy right wing management does that.  Thank  Goodness, FDR was a left winger.


----------



## georgephillip

Toro said:


> Communism is 0 for 100 and has failed everywhere over the past 100 years, and yet there are still ignoramouses still whoring for it today.


How has communism worked in Cuba for a majority of Cubans since 1959?




Cuba is poor, but who is to blame – Castro or 50 years of the US blockade? | LSE Latin America and Caribbean

"Even factoring in its low GDP per capita, the Human Development Index (HDI) lists Cuba in the 'high human development' category; it excels not just in health and education, but also in women’s participation and political inclusion. 

"Cuba has eliminated child malnutrition. 

"No children sleep on the streets. 

"In fact, there is no homelessness. 

"Even during the hungry years of economic crisis of the 1990s, Cubans did not starve. Cuba stuck with the planned economy, and it enabled them to ration their scarce resources."

*Any homelessness in your town, Rockefeller?*


----------



## Toro

georgephillip said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communism is 0 for 100 and has failed everywhere over the past 100 years, and yet there are still ignoramouses still whoring for it today.
> 
> 
> 
> How has communism worked in Cuba for a majority of Cubans since 1959?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuba is poor, but who is to blame – Castro or 50 years of the US blockade? | LSE Latin America and Caribbean
> 
> "Even factoring in its low GDP per capita, the Human Development Index (HDI) lists Cuba in the 'high human development' category; it excels not just in health and education, but also in women’s participation and political inclusion.
> 
> "Cuba has eliminated child malnutrition.
> 
> "No children sleep on the streets.
> 
> "In fact, there is no homelessness.
> 
> "Even during the hungry years of economic crisis of the 1990s, Cubans did not starve. Cuba stuck with the planned economy, and it enabled them to ration their scarce resources."
> 
> *Any homelessness in your town, Rockefeller?*
Click to expand...


In 1960, GDP per capita in Cuba was about the same as it was in Chile. 

Today, Chile is a thriving 2nd world country while Cuba is poor. 

That’s because Marxism sucks. Only musty old people and and clueless young people whore for it today.


----------



## danielpalos

Toro said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communism is 0 for 100 and has failed everywhere over the past 100 years, and yet there are still ignoramouses still whoring for it today.
> 
> 
> 
> How has communism worked in Cuba for a majority of Cubans since 1959?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuba is poor, but who is to blame – Castro or 50 years of the US blockade? | LSE Latin America and Caribbean
> 
> "Even factoring in its low GDP per capita, the Human Development Index (HDI) lists Cuba in the 'high human development' category; it excels not just in health and education, but also in women’s participation and political inclusion.
> 
> "Cuba has eliminated child malnutrition.
> 
> "No children sleep on the streets.
> 
> "In fact, there is no homelessness.
> 
> "Even during the hungry years of economic crisis of the 1990s, Cubans did not starve. Cuba stuck with the planned economy, and it enabled them to ration their scarce resources."
> 
> *Any homelessness in your town, Rockefeller?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 1960, GDP per capita in Cuba was about the same as it was in Chile.
> 
> Today, Chile is a thriving 2nd world country while Cuba is poor.
> 
> That’s because Marxism sucks. Only musty old people and and clueless young people whore for it today.
Click to expand...

Who has the better "foodstamp" program?



> Every Cuban household has a ration book (known as libreta) entitling it to a monthly supply of food and other staples, which are provided at nominal cost.[192]-https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuba#Economy


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism happened in Venezuela
> 
> And the loons on the left want it here. Morons
> 
> 
> 
> *Socialism happened in Venezuela in response to hundreds of years of greedy capitalists many of whom were racist Americans, like Trump.
> 
> Blaming Socialism, US Media Distorts Venezuela’s Food Crisis*
> 
> "Since the early 2000s, supermarket owners affiliated with Venezuela’s opposition have been purposefully hoarding food products so they can resell them at higher prices and make large profits.
> 
> "Food importing companies owned by the country’s wealthy right-wing elite are also manipulating import figures to raise prices.
> 
> "In 2013, former Venezuelan Central Bank chief Edmee Betancourt reported that the country lost between US$15 and $20 billion dollars the previous year through such fraudulent import deals.
> 
> "It doesn’t stop there.
> 
> "Last year, over 750 opposition-controlled offshore companies linked to the Panama Papers scandal were accused of purposely redirecting Venezuelan imports of raw food materials from the government to the private sector.
> 
> "Many of these companies sell their products to private companies in Colombia, which resell them to Venezuelans living close to Colombia."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Since the early 2000s, supermarket owners affiliated with Venezuela’s opposition have been purposefully hoarding food products so they can resell them at higher prices and make large profits. *
> 
> Profits aren't allowed, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Profits aren't allowed, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *How many calories do you consume every day?
> 
> Blaming Socialism, US Media Distorts Venezuela’s Food Crisis*
> 
> "A new study released by researchers from three Venezuelan universities reported that nearly 75 percent of the population lost an average of 19 pounds in 2016 for lack of food.
> 
> *"The report, titled, '2016 Living Conditions Survey,' added that about 32.5 percent of Venezuelans eat only once or twice a day, compared to 11.3 percent last year.*
> 
> "Moreover, 93.3 percent told the researchers that their income was not enough to cover their food needs.
> 
> "The facts are clear — Venezuela does have a food crisis.* Mainstream U.S. media, however, blames the socialist government that has radically improved the country’s standard of living instead of right-wing U.S.-backed opposition forces intentionally sabotaging the economy."*
Click to expand...


*Mainstream U.S. media, however, blames the socialist government that has radically improved the country’s standard of living *

Stop it, you're killing me!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communism is 0 for 100 and has failed everywhere over the past 100 years, and yet there are still ignoramouses still whoring for it today.
> 
> 
> 
> How has communism worked in Cuba for a majority of Cubans since 1959?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuba is poor, but who is to blame – Castro or 50 years of the US blockade? | LSE Latin America and Caribbean
> 
> "Even factoring in its low GDP per capita, the Human Development Index (HDI) lists Cuba in the 'high human development' category; it excels not just in health and education, but also in women’s participation and political inclusion.
> 
> "Cuba has eliminated child malnutrition.
> 
> "No children sleep on the streets.
> 
> "In fact, there is no homelessness.
> 
> "Even during the hungry years of economic crisis of the 1990s, Cubans did not starve. Cuba stuck with the planned economy, and it enabled them to ration their scarce resources."
> 
> *Any homelessness in your town, Rockefeller?*
Click to expand...


*How has communism worked in Cuba for a majority of Cubans since 1959?*

Poorly.....very, very poorly.

_Cuba is poor, but who is to blame – Castro or 50 years of the US blockade?_

Castro.


----------



## Toro

Here are some more pictures.  



 

 

 

 

 

Subscribe to read | Financial Times


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Of course a Russian would say that.


I say that as German.




Toddsterpatriot said:


> The media are Trump puppets?
> You wacky Russians and your drunken sense of humor.


Don´t you wonder why the anti-Trump media didn´t lose a single word about his foreign policies (unless he _stops_ an invasion)?


----------



## Bleipriester

Toro said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who think the economic illiterates Chavez/Maduiro were good for Venezuela think that Robert Mugabe is an economic genius!
> 
> rofl
> 
> These idiots are why these morons keep seizing power.
> 
> Marx said history repeats itself, first as tragedy, then as farce. The economic morons pimping Maduiro are evidence of this.
> 
> 
> 
> Here´s a reminder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, an economy highly reliant on oil, and oil prices spiked 15 years ago, so you’re pimping for the economic illiterates.
> 
> You socialists have no idea what’s going on.
> 
> View attachment 245227
> 
> Venezuela's Retrogressing Economy – Exhibit 1, PDVSA
> 
> When millions of Germans are fleeing because of the government’s incompetence, then you’ll have a point.
> 
> View attachment 245228
> 
> 
> How the Venezuelan migration crisis affects South America
Click to expand...

Oil that´s going to Washington for free doesn´t benefit the Venezuelan economy.
This is why the overall economy grew massively under Chavez while the oil output was shrinking.


----------



## Toro

Bleipriester said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who think the economic illiterates Chavez/Maduiro were good for Venezuela think that Robert Mugabe is an economic genius!
> 
> rofl
> 
> These idiots are why these morons keep seizing power.
> 
> Marx said history repeats itself, first as tragedy, then as farce. The economic morons pimping Maduiro are evidence of this.
> 
> 
> 
> Here´s a reminder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, an economy highly reliant on oil, and oil prices spiked 15 years ago, so you’re pimping for the economic illiterates.
> 
> You socialists have no idea what’s going on.
> 
> View attachment 245227
> 
> Venezuela's Retrogressing Economy – Exhibit 1, PDVSA
> 
> When millions of Germans are fleeing because of the government’s incompetence, then you’ll have a point.
> 
> View attachment 245228
> 
> 
> How the Venezuelan migration crisis affects South America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oil that´s going to Washington for free doesn´t benefit the Venezuelan economy.
> This is why the overall economy grew massively under Chavez while the oil output was shrinking.
Click to expand...


Oil didn’t go to Washington for free.  It goes to Cuba and went to the districts of grandstanding  leftist Massachusetts politicians for free. 

The problems at PdVSA are well-documented. Chávez ran it into the ground.  And he ran Venezuela into the country like oil was going to stay at $120 forever.  Maduiro is merely reaping what the incompetent socialist Chávez sowed.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who think the economic illiterates Chavez/Maduiro were good for Venezuela think that Robert Mugabe is an economic genius!
> 
> rofl
> 
> These idiots are why these morons keep seizing power.
> 
> Marx said history repeats itself, first as tragedy, then as farce. The economic morons pimping Maduiro are evidence of this.
> 
> 
> 
> Here´s a reminder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are some nice fake charts you've got there!!
> Where's your source?
Click to expand...

It all started to work out for Venezuela but with the death of Chavez the rats came out to grab the soil and the oil. And if course they blame it on Maduro.

Economy of Venezuela - Wikipedia


----------



## Bleipriester

Toro said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who think the economic illiterates Chavez/Maduiro were good for Venezuela think that Robert Mugabe is an economic genius!
> 
> rofl
> 
> These idiots are why these morons keep seizing power.
> 
> Marx said history repeats itself, first as tragedy, then as farce. The economic morons pimping Maduiro are evidence of this.
> 
> 
> 
> Here´s a reminder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, an economy highly reliant on oil, and oil prices spiked 15 years ago, so you’re pimping for the economic illiterates.
> 
> You socialists have no idea what’s going on.
> 
> View attachment 245227
> 
> Venezuela's Retrogressing Economy – Exhibit 1, PDVSA
> 
> When millions of Germans are fleeing because of the government’s incompetence, then you’ll have a point.
> 
> View attachment 245228
> 
> 
> How the Venezuelan migration crisis affects South America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oil that´s going to Washington for free doesn´t benefit the Venezuelan economy.
> This is why the overall economy grew massively under Chavez while the oil output was shrinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oil didn’t go to Washington for free.  It goes to Cuba and went to the districts of grandstanding  leftist Massachusetts politicians for free.
> 
> The problems at PdVSA are well-documented. Chávez ran it into the ground.  And he ran Venezuela into the country like oil was going to stay at $120 forever.  Maduiro is merely reaping what the incompetent socialist Chávez sowed.
Click to expand...


"From 1993 to 2000, however, that distribution almost completely reversed, to where 64 percent of PDVSA's income were kept by PDVSA, leaving a remainder of only 36 percent for the government."






History of the Venezuelan oil industry - Wikipedia


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course a Russian would say that.
> 
> 
> 
> I say that as German.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media are Trump puppets?
> You wacky Russians and your drunken sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don´t you wonder why the anti-Trump media didn´t lose a single word about his foreign policies (unless he _stops_ an invasion)?
Click to expand...


*I say that as German.*

Of course you are, tovarish.


----------



## Correll

Baron said:


> Just for remembrance






Just took a little look.


ONe point. We built the fucking canal.  They wouldn't even be a country, if not for US. It was our right to keep the fucking canal.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Of course you are, tovarish.


Please point your finger on the USSR on this current world map.


----------



## georgephillip

Toro said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism happened in Venezuela
> 
> And the loons on the left want it here. Morons
> 
> 
> 
> *Socialism happened in Venezuela in response to hundreds of years of greedy capitalists many of whom were racist Americans, like Trump.
> 
> Blaming Socialism, US Media Distorts Venezuela’s Food Crisis*
> 
> "Since the early 2000s, supermarket owners affiliated with Venezuela’s opposition have been purposefully hoarding food products so they can resell them at higher prices and make large profits.
> 
> "Food importing companies owned by the country’s wealthy right-wing elite are also manipulating import figures to raise prices.
> 
> "In 2013, former Venezuelan Central Bank chief Edmee Betancourt reported that the country lost between US$15 and $20 billion dollars the previous year through such fraudulent import deals.
> 
> "It doesn’t stop there.
> 
> "Last year, over 750 opposition-controlled offshore companies linked to the Panama Papers scandal were accused of purposely redirecting Venezuelan imports of raw food materials from the government to the private sector.
> 
> "Many of these companies sell their products to private companies in Colombia, which resell them to Venezuelans living close to Colombia."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Since the early 2000s, supermarket owners affiliated with Venezuela’s opposition have been purposefully hoarding food products so they can resell them at higher prices and make large profits. *
> 
> Profits aren't allowed, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Profits aren't allowed, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *How many calories do you consume every day?
> 
> Blaming Socialism, US Media Distorts Venezuela’s Food Crisis*
> 
> "A new study released by researchers from three Venezuelan universities reported that nearly 75 percent of the population lost an average of 19 pounds in 2016 for lack of food.
> 
> *"The report, titled, '2016 Living Conditions Survey,' added that about 32.5 percent of Venezuelans eat only once or twice a day, compared to 11.3 percent last year.*
> 
> "Moreover, 93.3 percent told the researchers that their income was not enough to cover their food needs.
> 
> "The facts are clear — Venezuela does have a food crisis.* Mainstream U.S. media, however, blames the socialist government that has radically improved the country’s standard of living instead of right-wing U.S.-backed opposition forces intentionally sabotaging the economy."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have studied economics instead of the Marxist garbage you studied 60 years ago. It’s a discredited, musty old ideology that had been discarded to the dustbins of history.
> 
> 
> Country has a lot of oil
> Oil rises way above the marginal cost of production, which is unsustainable
> Clueless leftist government ramps up government spending, economic illiterates cheer
> Eventually, the price of oil collapses, economic illiterates don’t understand why
> Clueless leftist government ramps up borrowing
> Price of oil remains way below high price
> Government revenue collapses while government spending explodes, government deficit soars
> Government prints money to meet debt obligations, inflation skyrockets
> Prices of goods soars, economically illiterate government imposes price controls
> Because costs skyrocket and businesses cannot raise prices, businesses stop stocking goods and shortages of basic goods develop
> Government blames evil capitalists and/or Americans for their gross incompetence, starts seizing businesses
> Government has no money and cannot invest. Businesses owned by government and supplies collapse
> Government fires all the competent people from the oil company and appoints political hacks in their place
> Government has no money and cannot invest in government oil company
> Oil company production falls from 3.3 million barrels per day to 1.4 million barrels per day
> Government cannot meet all their spending promises and starts printing money, inflation reaches 25,000%
> Dumb, Highly partisan leftists ignorant of economics and economic history post online that the incompetent leftist government isn’t to blame, demonstrating that they’ve learned nothing in 70 years
Click to expand...




Toro said:


> You should have studied economics instead of the Marxist garbage you studied 60 years ago. It’s a discredited, musty old ideology that had been discarded to the dustbins of history.


You should remember there's a really big powerful club and you are NOT in it.

*How the Media Manufactures Consent for Regime Change in Venezuela*

"The latest extraordinary chapter in the bizarre world of Venezuelan politics is playing out before our eyes. 

"After winning the 2018 presidential elections, Nicolás Maduro was inaugurated in January, only for the head of the National Assembly, Juan Guaidó -- a man whom, at the time, less than 20 percent of the country had even heard of -- to declare himself President.

"Guaidó was immediately backed by the governments of the U.S. and U.K., with Vice President Mike Pence stating, 'Nicolás Maduro is a dictator with no legitimate claim to power. He has never won the presidency in a free and fair election, and has maintained his grip of power by imprisoning anyone who dares to oppose him.'"

*The economic mistakes of Chavez and Maduro are dwarfed by arrogant, naive US mental pygmies who believe another coup in South America will resurrect the bloated, decaying neoliberal corpse of capitalism.*
*



*
*Good luck with that one, Gringo.*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you are, tovarish.
> 
> 
> 
> Please point your finger on the USSR on this current world map.
Click to expand...


Does that still make you sad?


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you are, tovarish.
> 
> 
> 
> Please point your finger on the USSR on this current world map.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that still make you sad?
Click to expand...

It means there is no enemy around. Your government declares nations enemies, not the other way round.


----------



## danielpalos

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course a Russian would say that.
> 
> 
> 
> I say that as German.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media are Trump puppets?
> You wacky Russians and your drunken sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don´t you wonder why the anti-Trump media didn´t lose a single word about his foreign policies (unless he _stops_ an invasion)?
Click to expand...

what Invasion?  there is no common defense issue on our border.


----------



## Bleipriester

danielpalos said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course a Russian would say that.
> 
> 
> 
> I say that as German.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media are Trump puppets?
> You wacky Russians and your drunken sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don´t you wonder why the anti-Trump media didn´t lose a single word about his foreign policies (unless he _stops_ an invasion)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what Invasion?  there is no common defense issue on our border.
Click to expand...

The US troops in Syria are the core of an invasion. Anyway, while they leave the Kurds alone the support for "rebels" in southern Syria continues with US presence.


----------



## danielpalos

Bleipriester said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course a Russian would say that.
> 
> 
> 
> I say that as German.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media are Trump puppets?
> You wacky Russians and your drunken sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don´t you wonder why the anti-Trump media didn´t lose a single word about his foreign policies (unless he _stops_ an invasion)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what Invasion?  there is no common defense issue on our border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US troops in Syria are the core of an invasion. Anyway, while they leave the Kurds alone the support for "rebels" in southern Syria continues with US presence.
Click to expand...

In right wing fantasy, the right wing is always right. 

A problem for the left under our form of Capitalism, is the lack of market based metrics for prosecuting a warfare-State economy instead of a Welfare-State economy as expressed in our federal Constitution and supreme _law_ of the land.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you are, tovarish.
> 
> 
> 
> Please point your finger on the USSR on this current world map.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that still make you sad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means there is no enemy around. Your government declares nations enemies, not the other way round.
Click to expand...


*It means there is no enemy around.*

So if "your" country of Germany was 100% dependent on Russian natural gas, there 
is nothing to fear?


----------



## Baron

Bleipriester said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump: First term but already two inaugurations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because the democratic Socialist opposition has a history of murder and torture...oh, wait, no that is Maduro, Ftard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Venezuelan economic model is similar to our in Germany. Maduro is a great folk hero.
Click to expand...


Merkel is insane, Maduro is much better


----------



## Baron

Bleipriester said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have absolutely no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong. It is you who have no idea. Doesn´t make a difference for the Venezuelans if a Democrat or a Republican tries to bring down their country, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maduro is the only one bringing down Venezuela, reducing people to eating dog food and economic emigration.
> 
> You are a total fool, welcome to my ignore list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yesterday. Can Trump stop them?
Click to expand...


YES


----------



## Baron

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course a Russian would say that.
> 
> 
> 
> I say that as German.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media are Trump puppets?
> You wacky Russians and your drunken sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don´t you wonder why the anti-Trump media didn´t lose a single word about his foreign policies (unless he _stops_ an invasion)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I say that as German.*
> 
> Of course you are, tovarish.
Click to expand...


Shalom my Jewish friend


----------



## danielpalos

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you are, tovarish.
> 
> 
> 
> Please point your finger on the USSR on this current world map.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that still make you sad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means there is no enemy around. Your government declares nations enemies, not the other way round.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It means there is no enemy around.*
> 
> So if "your" country of Germany was 100% dependent on Russian natural gas, there
> is nothing to fear?
Click to expand...

is there no market friendly, capital alternative?


----------



## danielpalos

Baron said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump: First term but already two inaugurations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because the democratic Socialist opposition has a history of murder and torture...oh, wait, no that is Maduro, Ftard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Venezuelan economic model is similar to our in Germany. Maduro is a great folk hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Merkel is insane, Maduro is much better
Click to expand...

are you on the right wing?


----------



## danielpalos

Baron said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have absolutely no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong. It is you who have no idea. Doesn´t make a difference for the Venezuelans if a Democrat or a Republican tries to bring down their country, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maduro is the only one bringing down Venezuela, reducing people to eating dog food and economic emigration.
> 
> You are a total fool, welcome to my ignore list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yesterday. Can Trump stop them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES
Click to expand...

isn't our exorbitantly expensive superpower wonderful; all thanks to Government command economics not free market capitalism.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Baron said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course a Russian would say that.
> 
> 
> 
> I say that as German.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media are Trump puppets?
> You wacky Russians and your drunken sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don´t you wonder why the anti-Trump media didn´t lose a single word about his foreign policies (unless he _stops_ an invasion)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I say that as German.*
> 
> Of course you are, tovarish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shalom my Jewish friend
Click to expand...


Bzzzt….thanks for playing.


----------



## Bleipriester

danielpalos said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course a Russian would say that.
> 
> 
> 
> I say that as German.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media are Trump puppets?
> You wacky Russians and your drunken sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don´t you wonder why the anti-Trump media didn´t lose a single word about his foreign policies (unless he _stops_ an invasion)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what Invasion?  there is no common defense issue on our border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US troops in Syria are the core of an invasion. Anyway, while they leave the Kurds alone the support for "rebels" in southern Syria continues with US presence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In right wing fantasy, the right wing is always right.
> 
> A problem for the left under our form of Capitalism, is the lack of market based metrics for prosecuting a warfare-State economy instead of a Welfare-State economy as expressed in our federal Constitution and supreme _law_ of the land.
Click to expand...

For those "tiny" wars that hopefully not even happen?


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> So if "your" country of Germany was 100% dependent on Russian natural gas, there
> is nothing to fear?


It´s not and never was.
Gas demand will grow as Germany closes nuke plants by latest 2023 and coal plants by latest 2038.
We don´t need foreign intervention and bullshit but a stable, reliable source.


----------



## danielpalos

Bleipriester said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course a Russian would say that.
> 
> 
> 
> I say that as German.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media are Trump puppets?
> You wacky Russians and your drunken sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don´t you wonder why the anti-Trump media didn´t lose a single word about his foreign policies (unless he _stops_ an invasion)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what Invasion?  there is no common defense issue on our border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US troops in Syria are the core of an invasion. Anyway, while they leave the Kurds alone the support for "rebels" in southern Syria continues with US presence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In right wing fantasy, the right wing is always right.
> 
> A problem for the left under our form of Capitalism, is the lack of market based metrics for prosecuting a warfare-State economy instead of a Welfare-State economy as expressed in our federal Constitution and supreme _law_ of the land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those "tiny" wars that hopefully not even happen?
Click to expand...

you misunderstand the paradigm. 

We have a general welfare clause not a general warfare clause.  There should be no promotion of the common defense over the general welfare.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if "your" country of Germany was 100% dependent on Russian natural gas, there
> is nothing to fear?
> 
> 
> 
> It´s not and never was.
> Gas demand will grow as Germany closes nuke plants by latest 2023 and coal plants by latest 2038.
> We don´t need foreign intervention and bullshit but a stable, reliable source.
Click to expand...


*We don´t need foreign intervention and bullshit but a stable, reliable source. *

If that's the case, why source from Russia?


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communism is 0 for 100 and has failed everywhere over the past 100 years, and yet there are still ignoramouses still whoring for it today.
> 
> 
> 
> How has communism worked in Cuba for a majority of Cubans since 1959?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuba is poor, but who is to blame – Castro or 50 years of the US blockade? | LSE Latin America and Caribbean
> 
> "Even factoring in its low GDP per capita, the Human Development Index (HDI) lists Cuba in the 'high human development' category; it excels not just in health and education, but also in women’s participation and political inclusion.
> 
> "Cuba has eliminated child malnutrition.
> 
> "No children sleep on the streets.
> 
> "In fact, there is no homelessness.
> 
> "Even during the hungry years of economic crisis of the 1990s, Cubans did not starve. Cuba stuck with the planned economy, and it enabled them to ration their scarce resources."
> 
> *Any homelessness in your town, Rockefeller?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *How has communism worked in Cuba for a majority of Cubans since 1959?*
> 
> Poorly.....very, very poorly.
> 
> _Cuba is poor, but who is to blame – Castro or 50 years of the US blockade?_
> 
> Castro.
Click to expand...




Toddsterpatriot said:


> *How has communism worked in Cuba for a majority of Cubans since 1959?*
> 
> Poorly.....very, very poorly.
> 
> _Cuba is poor, but who is to blame – Castro or 50 years of the US blockade?_
> 
> Castro.


*Your link:
*
"Following the revolution, Castro set out to bring social welfare and land reform to the Cuban people and to confiscate the ill-gotten gains of the Cuban elite. 

"But when the defeated Fulgencio Batista and his associates fled Cuba, they stole millions of pesos from the National Bank and the Treasury. 

"The country was decapitalised, severely limiting the capacity for public spending and private investments. 

*"Wealthy Cubans were leaving the island, taking their deposits and taxes with them. *

"How was the new government going to carry out the ambitious socio-economic reforms without financial resources?

"We have to consider these real circumstances at every juncture. 

"For example, when the US embargo was first implemented, 95% of Cuba’s capital goods and 100% of its spare parts were imported from the US – and the US was overwhelmingly the main recipient of Cuban exports. 

"When the Soviet bloc disintegrated, Cuba lost 85% of its trade and investment, leading GDP to plummet 35%. These events produced serious economic constraints on Cuba’s room for manoeuvre."




*Imagine rich capitalists running instead of fighting for their country.*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communism is 0 for 100 and has failed everywhere over the past 100 years, and yet there are still ignoramouses still whoring for it today.
> 
> 
> 
> How has communism worked in Cuba for a majority of Cubans since 1959?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuba is poor, but who is to blame – Castro or 50 years of the US blockade? | LSE Latin America and Caribbean
> 
> "Even factoring in its low GDP per capita, the Human Development Index (HDI) lists Cuba in the 'high human development' category; it excels not just in health and education, but also in women’s participation and political inclusion.
> 
> "Cuba has eliminated child malnutrition.
> 
> "No children sleep on the streets.
> 
> "In fact, there is no homelessness.
> 
> "Even during the hungry years of economic crisis of the 1990s, Cubans did not starve. Cuba stuck with the planned economy, and it enabled them to ration their scarce resources."
> 
> *Any homelessness in your town, Rockefeller?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *How has communism worked in Cuba for a majority of Cubans since 1959?*
> 
> Poorly.....very, very poorly.
> 
> _Cuba is poor, but who is to blame – Castro or 50 years of the US blockade?_
> 
> Castro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How has communism worked in Cuba for a majority of Cubans since 1959?*
> 
> Poorly.....very, very poorly.
> 
> _Cuba is poor, but who is to blame – Castro or 50 years of the US blockade?_
> 
> Castro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Your link:
> *
> "Following the revolution, Castro set out to bring social welfare and land reform to the Cuban people and to confiscate the ill-gotten gains of the Cuban elite.
> 
> "But when the defeated Fulgencio Batista and his associates fled Cuba, they stole millions of pesos from the National Bank and the Treasury.
> 
> "The country was decapitalised, severely limiting the capacity for public spending and private investments.
> 
> *"Wealthy Cubans were leaving the island, taking their deposits and taxes with them. *
> 
> "How was the new government going to carry out the ambitious socio-economic reforms without financial resources?
> 
> "We have to consider these real circumstances at every juncture.
> 
> "For example, when the US embargo was first implemented, 95% of Cuba’s capital goods and 100% of its spare parts were imported from the US – and the US was overwhelmingly the main recipient of Cuban exports.
> 
> "When the Soviet bloc disintegrated, Cuba lost 85% of its trade and investment, leading GDP to plummet 35%. These events produced serious economic constraints on Cuba’s room for manoeuvre."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Imagine rich capitalists running instead of fighting for their country.*
Click to expand...


*Your link:*

Your link, moron.

*"How was the new government going to carry out the ambitious socio-economic reforms without financial resources?"*

Don't you hate it when the greedy kulaks leave before you can rob and kill them?

*"For example, when the US embargo was first implemented, 95% of Cuba’s capital goods and 100% of its spare parts were imported from the US – and the US was overwhelmingly the main recipient of Cuban exports. *​
How stupid was Castro to piss off the US, eh comrade?​
*"When the Soviet bloc disintegrated, Cuba lost 85% of its trade and investment, leading GDP to plummet 35%. These events produced serious economic constraints on Cuba’s room for manoeuvre."*

Yeah, that was funny.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> If that's the case, why source from Russia?


Its the reliable source we need. Look, when we make pipelines from Russia directly to Germany, the message should be clear: no foreign interference. But Russia is not the only source of Gas for Germany. The Netherlands provides a big share too for example. And we are preparing for compacted gas from the USA as well:
Altmaier rechnet mit zwei LNG-Terminals in Deutschland


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case, why source from Russia?
> 
> 
> 
> Its the reliable source we need. Look, when we make pipelines from Russia directly to Germany, the message should be clear: no foreign interference. But Russia is not the only source of Gas for Germany. The Netherlands provides a big share too for example. And we are preparing for compacted gas from the USA as well:
> Altmaier rechnet mit zwei LNG-Terminals in Deutschland
Click to expand...


Do you have anything negative to say about Putin or Russia?


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case, why source from Russia?
> 
> 
> 
> Its the reliable source we need. Look, when we make pipelines from Russia directly to Germany, the message should be clear: no foreign interference. But Russia is not the only source of Gas for Germany. The Netherlands provides a big share too for example. And we are preparing for compacted gas from the USA as well:
> Altmaier rechnet mit zwei LNG-Terminals in Deutschland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have anything negative to say about Putin or Russia?
Click to expand...

Should I? They protect the world from terror and cause no harm to anyone.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case, why source from Russia?
> 
> 
> 
> Its the reliable source we need. Look, when we make pipelines from Russia directly to Germany, the message should be clear: no foreign interference. But Russia is not the only source of Gas for Germany. The Netherlands provides a big share too for example. And we are preparing for compacted gas from the USA as well:
> Altmaier rechnet mit zwei LNG-Terminals in Deutschland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have anything negative to say about Putin or Russia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should I? They protect the world from terror and cause no harm to anyone.
Click to expand...


*Should I?*

Can you?


----------



## danielpalos

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case, why source from Russia?
> 
> 
> 
> Its the reliable source we need. Look, when we make pipelines from Russia directly to Germany, the message should be clear: no foreign interference. But Russia is not the only source of Gas for Germany. The Netherlands provides a big share too for example. And we are preparing for compacted gas from the USA as well:
> Altmaier rechnet mit zwei LNG-Terminals in Deutschland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have anything negative to say about Putin or Russia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should I? They protect the world from terror and cause no harm to anyone.
Click to expand...

how about a common operating agreement instead of an actual occupation?


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communism is 0 for 100 and has failed everywhere over the past 100 years, and yet there are still ignoramouses still whoring for it today.
> 
> 
> 
> How has communism worked in Cuba for a majority of Cubans since 1959?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuba is poor, but who is to blame – Castro or 50 years of the US blockade? | LSE Latin America and Caribbean
> 
> "Even factoring in its low GDP per capita, the Human Development Index (HDI) lists Cuba in the 'high human development' category; it excels not just in health and education, but also in women’s participation and political inclusion.
> 
> "Cuba has eliminated child malnutrition.
> 
> "No children sleep on the streets.
> 
> "In fact, there is no homelessness.
> 
> "Even during the hungry years of economic crisis of the 1990s, Cubans did not starve. Cuba stuck with the planned economy, and it enabled them to ration their scarce resources."
> 
> *Any homelessness in your town, Rockefeller?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *How has communism worked in Cuba for a majority of Cubans since 1959?*
> 
> Poorly.....very, very poorly.
> 
> _Cuba is poor, but who is to blame – Castro or 50 years of the US blockade?_
> 
> Castro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How has communism worked in Cuba for a majority of Cubans since 1959?*
> 
> Poorly.....very, very poorly.
> 
> _Cuba is poor, but who is to blame – Castro or 50 years of the US blockade?_
> 
> Castro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Your link:
> *
> "Following the revolution, Castro set out to bring social welfare and land reform to the Cuban people and to confiscate the ill-gotten gains of the Cuban elite.
> 
> "But when the defeated Fulgencio Batista and his associates fled Cuba, they stole millions of pesos from the National Bank and the Treasury.
> 
> "The country was decapitalised, severely limiting the capacity for public spending and private investments.
> 
> *"Wealthy Cubans were leaving the island, taking their deposits and taxes with them. *
> 
> "How was the new government going to carry out the ambitious socio-economic reforms without financial resources?
> 
> "We have to consider these real circumstances at every juncture.
> 
> "For example, when the US embargo was first implemented, 95% of Cuba’s capital goods and 100% of its spare parts were imported from the US – and the US was overwhelmingly the main recipient of Cuban exports.
> 
> "When the Soviet bloc disintegrated, Cuba lost 85% of its trade and investment, leading GDP to plummet 35%. These events produced serious economic constraints on Cuba’s room for manoeuvre."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Imagine rich capitalists running instead of fighting for their country.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your link:*
> 
> Your link, moron.
> 
> *"How was the new government going to carry out the ambitious socio-economic reforms without financial resources?"*
> 
> Don't you hate it when the greedy kulaks leave before you can rob and kill them?
> 
> *"For example, when the US embargo was first implemented, 95% of Cuba’s capital goods and 100% of its spare parts were imported from the US – and the US was overwhelmingly the main recipient of Cuban exports. *
> 
> How stupid was Castro to piss off the US, eh comrade?​
> *"When the Soviet bloc disintegrated, Cuba lost 85% of its trade and investment, leading GDP to plummet 35%. These events produced serious economic constraints on Cuba’s room for manoeuvre."*
> 
> Yeah, that was funny.
Click to expand...




Toddsterpatriot said:


> Your link, moron.
> 
> *"How was the new government going to carry out the ambitious socio-economic reforms without financial resources?"*
> 
> Don't you hate it when the greedy kulaks leave before you can rob and kill them?


*Depends on how the greedy, capitalist Cuban Kulaks acquired their wealth. Since most of them became rich by exploiting Cuba's natural resources and labor pool, I would say they (and their families) were lucky to get out alive.

Cuba is poor, but who is to blame – Castro or 50 years of the US blockade? | LSE Latin America and Caribbean*

"The specific and real challenges Cuban development has faced has generated unique contradictions. 

"In a planned economy, with an extremely tight budget, they have had to prioritise: the infrastructure is crumbling and yet they have first-world human development indicators. 

"Infant mortality rates reveal a lot about the standard of living, being influenced by multiple socioeconomic and medical factors. 

*"Cuba’s infant mortality rate is 4.5 per 1,000 live births, which sits it among first-world countries – and above the US on the CIA’s own ranking*.

"It is not just Cubans who have benefited from these investments. Tens of thousands of Cuban doctors, educators and other development aid workers have served around the world. 

"At present some 37,000 Cuban doctors and nurses work in 77 countries. 

"They generate foreign exchange of some US$8 billion a year – Cuba’s biggest export.

"In addition, Cuba provides both free medical treatment and free medical training to thousands of foreigners every year. 

"As a direct initiative of Fidel, in 1999, the Latin American School of Medicine was inaugurated in Havana to provide foreign students from poor countries with six years of training and accommodation completely free. 

"In 2004, Cuba teamed up with Venezuela to provide free eye surgery to people in three dozen countries under Operation Miracle. 

"In the first ten years more than 3m people had their sight restored."

*How would capitalists pay for free eye surgery, Sap?*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communism is 0 for 100 and has failed everywhere over the past 100 years, and yet there are still ignoramouses still whoring for it today.
> 
> 
> 
> How has communism worked in Cuba for a majority of Cubans since 1959?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuba is poor, but who is to blame – Castro or 50 years of the US blockade? | LSE Latin America and Caribbean
> 
> "Even factoring in its low GDP per capita, the Human Development Index (HDI) lists Cuba in the 'high human development' category; it excels not just in health and education, but also in women’s participation and political inclusion.
> 
> "Cuba has eliminated child malnutrition.
> 
> "No children sleep on the streets.
> 
> "In fact, there is no homelessness.
> 
> "Even during the hungry years of economic crisis of the 1990s, Cubans did not starve. Cuba stuck with the planned economy, and it enabled them to ration their scarce resources."
> 
> *Any homelessness in your town, Rockefeller?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *How has communism worked in Cuba for a majority of Cubans since 1959?*
> 
> Poorly.....very, very poorly.
> 
> _Cuba is poor, but who is to blame – Castro or 50 years of the US blockade?_
> 
> Castro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How has communism worked in Cuba for a majority of Cubans since 1959?*
> 
> Poorly.....very, very poorly.
> 
> _Cuba is poor, but who is to blame – Castro or 50 years of the US blockade?_
> 
> Castro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Your link:
> *
> "Following the revolution, Castro set out to bring social welfare and land reform to the Cuban people and to confiscate the ill-gotten gains of the Cuban elite.
> 
> "But when the defeated Fulgencio Batista and his associates fled Cuba, they stole millions of pesos from the National Bank and the Treasury.
> 
> "The country was decapitalised, severely limiting the capacity for public spending and private investments.
> 
> *"Wealthy Cubans were leaving the island, taking their deposits and taxes with them. *
> 
> "How was the new government going to carry out the ambitious socio-economic reforms without financial resources?
> 
> "We have to consider these real circumstances at every juncture.
> 
> "For example, when the US embargo was first implemented, 95% of Cuba’s capital goods and 100% of its spare parts were imported from the US – and the US was overwhelmingly the main recipient of Cuban exports.
> 
> "When the Soviet bloc disintegrated, Cuba lost 85% of its trade and investment, leading GDP to plummet 35%. These events produced serious economic constraints on Cuba’s room for manoeuvre."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Imagine rich capitalists running instead of fighting for their country.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your link:*
> 
> Your link, moron.
> 
> *"How was the new government going to carry out the ambitious socio-economic reforms without financial resources?"*
> 
> Don't you hate it when the greedy kulaks leave before you can rob and kill them?
> 
> *"For example, when the US embargo was first implemented, 95% of Cuba’s capital goods and 100% of its spare parts were imported from the US – and the US was overwhelmingly the main recipient of Cuban exports. *
> 
> How stupid was Castro to piss off the US, eh comrade?​
> *"When the Soviet bloc disintegrated, Cuba lost 85% of its trade and investment, leading GDP to plummet 35%. These events produced serious economic constraints on Cuba’s room for manoeuvre."*
> 
> Yeah, that was funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your link, moron.
> 
> *"How was the new government going to carry out the ambitious socio-economic reforms without financial resources?"*
> 
> Don't you hate it when the greedy kulaks leave before you can rob and kill them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Depends on how the greedy, capitalist Cuban Kulaks acquired their wealth. Since most of them became rich by exploiting Cuba's natural resources and labor pool, I would say they (and their families) were lucky to get out alive.
> 
> Cuba is poor, but who is to blame – Castro or 50 years of the US blockade? | LSE Latin America and Caribbean*
> 
> "The specific and real challenges Cuban development has faced has generated unique contradictions.
> 
> "In a planned economy, with an extremely tight budget, they have had to prioritise: the infrastructure is crumbling and yet they have first-world human development indicators.
> 
> "Infant mortality rates reveal a lot about the standard of living, being influenced by multiple socioeconomic and medical factors.
> 
> *"Cuba’s infant mortality rate is 4.5 per 1,000 live births, which sits it among first-world countries – and above the US on the CIA’s own ranking*.
> 
> "It is not just Cubans who have benefited from these investments. Tens of thousands of Cuban doctors, educators and other development aid workers have served around the world.
> 
> "At present some 37,000 Cuban doctors and nurses work in 77 countries.
> 
> "They generate foreign exchange of some US$8 billion a year – Cuba’s biggest export.
> 
> "In addition, Cuba provides both free medical treatment and free medical training to thousands of foreigners every year.
> 
> "As a direct initiative of Fidel, in 1999, the Latin American School of Medicine was inaugurated in Havana to provide foreign students from poor countries with six years of training and accommodation completely free.
> 
> "In 2004, Cuba teamed up with Venezuela to provide free eye surgery to people in three dozen countries under Operation Miracle.
> 
> "In the first ten years more than 3m people had their sight restored."
> 
> *How would capitalists pay for free eye surgery, Sap?*
Click to expand...


*"Cuba’s infant mortality rate is 4.5 per 1,000 live births, which sits it among first-world countries – and above the US on the CIA’s own ranking*.

Lying Commies like to lie.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case, why source from Russia?
> 
> 
> 
> Its the reliable source we need. Look, when we make pipelines from Russia directly to Germany, the message should be clear: no foreign interference. But Russia is not the only source of Gas for Germany. The Netherlands provides a big share too for example. And we are preparing for compacted gas from the USA as well:
> Altmaier rechnet mit zwei LNG-Terminals in Deutschland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have anything negative to say about Putin or Russia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should I? They protect the world from terror and cause no harm to anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Should I?*
> 
> Can you?
Click to expand...

I am a free person.


----------



## Bleipriester

danielpalos said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case, why source from Russia?
> 
> 
> 
> Its the reliable source we need. Look, when we make pipelines from Russia directly to Germany, the message should be clear: no foreign interference. But Russia is not the only source of Gas for Germany. The Netherlands provides a big share too for example. And we are preparing for compacted gas from the USA as well:
> Altmaier rechnet mit zwei LNG-Terminals in Deutschland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have anything negative to say about Putin or Russia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should I? They protect the world from terror and cause no harm to anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how about a common operating agreement instead of an actual occupation?
Click to expand...

There is. There was a referendum. 
Apropos Ukraine, how about elections instead of violent coup d'états?


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> How has communism worked in Cuba for a majority of Cubans since 1959?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuba is poor, but who is to blame – Castro or 50 years of the US blockade? | LSE Latin America and Caribbean
> 
> "Even factoring in its low GDP per capita, the Human Development Index (HDI) lists Cuba in the 'high human development' category; it excels not just in health and education, but also in women’s participation and political inclusion.
> 
> "Cuba has eliminated child malnutrition.
> 
> "No children sleep on the streets.
> 
> "In fact, there is no homelessness.
> 
> "Even during the hungry years of economic crisis of the 1990s, Cubans did not starve. Cuba stuck with the planned economy, and it enabled them to ration their scarce resources."
> 
> *Any homelessness in your town, Rockefeller?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How has communism worked in Cuba for a majority of Cubans since 1959?*
> 
> Poorly.....very, very poorly.
> 
> _Cuba is poor, but who is to blame – Castro or 50 years of the US blockade?_
> 
> Castro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How has communism worked in Cuba for a majority of Cubans since 1959?*
> 
> Poorly.....very, very poorly.
> 
> _Cuba is poor, but who is to blame – Castro or 50 years of the US blockade?_
> 
> Castro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Your link:
> *
> "Following the revolution, Castro set out to bring social welfare and land reform to the Cuban people and to confiscate the ill-gotten gains of the Cuban elite.
> 
> "But when the defeated Fulgencio Batista and his associates fled Cuba, they stole millions of pesos from the National Bank and the Treasury.
> 
> "The country was decapitalised, severely limiting the capacity for public spending and private investments.
> 
> *"Wealthy Cubans were leaving the island, taking their deposits and taxes with them. *
> 
> "How was the new government going to carry out the ambitious socio-economic reforms without financial resources?
> 
> "We have to consider these real circumstances at every juncture.
> 
> "For example, when the US embargo was first implemented, 95% of Cuba’s capital goods and 100% of its spare parts were imported from the US – and the US was overwhelmingly the main recipient of Cuban exports.
> 
> "When the Soviet bloc disintegrated, Cuba lost 85% of its trade and investment, leading GDP to plummet 35%. These events produced serious economic constraints on Cuba’s room for manoeuvre."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Imagine rich capitalists running instead of fighting for their country.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your link:*
> 
> Your link, moron.
> 
> *"How was the new government going to carry out the ambitious socio-economic reforms without financial resources?"*
> 
> Don't you hate it when the greedy kulaks leave before you can rob and kill them?
> 
> *"For example, when the US embargo was first implemented, 95% of Cuba’s capital goods and 100% of its spare parts were imported from the US – and the US was overwhelmingly the main recipient of Cuban exports. *
> 
> How stupid was Castro to piss off the US, eh comrade?​
> *"When the Soviet bloc disintegrated, Cuba lost 85% of its trade and investment, leading GDP to plummet 35%. These events produced serious economic constraints on Cuba’s room for manoeuvre."*
> 
> Yeah, that was funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your link, moron.
> 
> *"How was the new government going to carry out the ambitious socio-economic reforms without financial resources?"*
> 
> Don't you hate it when the greedy kulaks leave before you can rob and kill them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Depends on how the greedy, capitalist Cuban Kulaks acquired their wealth. Since most of them became rich by exploiting Cuba's natural resources and labor pool, I would say they (and their families) were lucky to get out alive.
> 
> Cuba is poor, but who is to blame – Castro or 50 years of the US blockade? | LSE Latin America and Caribbean*
> 
> "The specific and real challenges Cuban development has faced has generated unique contradictions.
> 
> "In a planned economy, with an extremely tight budget, they have had to prioritise: the infrastructure is crumbling and yet they have first-world human development indicators.
> 
> "Infant mortality rates reveal a lot about the standard of living, being influenced by multiple socioeconomic and medical factors.
> 
> *"Cuba’s infant mortality rate is 4.5 per 1,000 live births, which sits it among first-world countries – and above the US on the CIA’s own ranking*.
> 
> "It is not just Cubans who have benefited from these investments. Tens of thousands of Cuban doctors, educators and other development aid workers have served around the world.
> 
> "At present some 37,000 Cuban doctors and nurses work in 77 countries.
> 
> "They generate foreign exchange of some US$8 billion a year – Cuba’s biggest export.
> 
> "In addition, Cuba provides both free medical treatment and free medical training to thousands of foreigners every year.
> 
> "As a direct initiative of Fidel, in 1999, the Latin American School of Medicine was inaugurated in Havana to provide foreign students from poor countries with six years of training and accommodation completely free.
> 
> "In 2004, Cuba teamed up with Venezuela to provide free eye surgery to people in three dozen countries under Operation Miracle.
> 
> "In the first ten years more than 3m people had their sight restored."
> 
> *How would capitalists pay for free eye surgery, Sap?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Cuba’s infant mortality rate is 4.5 per 1,000 live births, which sits it among first-world countries – and above the US on the CIA’s own ranking*.
> 
> Lying Commies like to lie.
Click to expand...

4,4 is better than 5,8.


----------



## danielpalos

Bleipriester said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case, why source from Russia?
> 
> 
> 
> Its the reliable source we need. Look, when we make pipelines from Russia directly to Germany, the message should be clear: no foreign interference. But Russia is not the only source of Gas for Germany. The Netherlands provides a big share too for example. And we are preparing for compacted gas from the USA as well:
> Altmaier rechnet mit zwei LNG-Terminals in Deutschland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have anything negative to say about Putin or Russia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should I? They protect the world from terror and cause no harm to anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how about a common operating agreement instead of an actual occupation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is. There was a referendum.
> Apropos Ukraine, how about elections instead of violent coup d'états?
Click to expand...

how about a common operating agreement instead of an actual occupation?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case, why source from Russia?
> 
> 
> 
> Its the reliable source we need. Look, when we make pipelines from Russia directly to Germany, the message should be clear: no foreign interference. But Russia is not the only source of Gas for Germany. The Netherlands provides a big share too for example. And we are preparing for compacted gas from the USA as well:
> Altmaier rechnet mit zwei LNG-Terminals in Deutschland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have anything negative to say about Putin or Russia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should I? They protect the world from terror and cause no harm to anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Should I?*
> 
> Can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a free person.
Click to expand...


Excellent!

Nothing negative to say about Putin or Russia?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How has communism worked in Cuba for a majority of Cubans since 1959?*
> 
> Poorly.....very, very poorly.
> 
> _Cuba is poor, but who is to blame – Castro or 50 years of the US blockade?_
> 
> Castro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How has communism worked in Cuba for a majority of Cubans since 1959?*
> 
> Poorly.....very, very poorly.
> 
> _Cuba is poor, but who is to blame – Castro or 50 years of the US blockade?_
> 
> Castro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Your link:
> *
> "Following the revolution, Castro set out to bring social welfare and land reform to the Cuban people and to confiscate the ill-gotten gains of the Cuban elite.
> 
> "But when the defeated Fulgencio Batista and his associates fled Cuba, they stole millions of pesos from the National Bank and the Treasury.
> 
> "The country was decapitalised, severely limiting the capacity for public spending and private investments.
> 
> *"Wealthy Cubans were leaving the island, taking their deposits and taxes with them. *
> 
> "How was the new government going to carry out the ambitious socio-economic reforms without financial resources?
> 
> "We have to consider these real circumstances at every juncture.
> 
> "For example, when the US embargo was first implemented, 95% of Cuba’s capital goods and 100% of its spare parts were imported from the US – and the US was overwhelmingly the main recipient of Cuban exports.
> 
> "When the Soviet bloc disintegrated, Cuba lost 85% of its trade and investment, leading GDP to plummet 35%. These events produced serious economic constraints on Cuba’s room for manoeuvre."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Imagine rich capitalists running instead of fighting for their country.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your link:*
> 
> Your link, moron.
> 
> *"How was the new government going to carry out the ambitious socio-economic reforms without financial resources?"*
> 
> Don't you hate it when the greedy kulaks leave before you can rob and kill them?
> 
> *"For example, when the US embargo was first implemented, 95% of Cuba’s capital goods and 100% of its spare parts were imported from the US – and the US was overwhelmingly the main recipient of Cuban exports. *
> 
> How stupid was Castro to piss off the US, eh comrade?​
> *"When the Soviet bloc disintegrated, Cuba lost 85% of its trade and investment, leading GDP to plummet 35%. These events produced serious economic constraints on Cuba’s room for manoeuvre."*
> 
> Yeah, that was funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your link, moron.
> 
> *"How was the new government going to carry out the ambitious socio-economic reforms without financial resources?"*
> 
> Don't you hate it when the greedy kulaks leave before you can rob and kill them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Depends on how the greedy, capitalist Cuban Kulaks acquired their wealth. Since most of them became rich by exploiting Cuba's natural resources and labor pool, I would say they (and their families) were lucky to get out alive.
> 
> Cuba is poor, but who is to blame – Castro or 50 years of the US blockade? | LSE Latin America and Caribbean*
> 
> "The specific and real challenges Cuban development has faced has generated unique contradictions.
> 
> "In a planned economy, with an extremely tight budget, they have had to prioritise: the infrastructure is crumbling and yet they have first-world human development indicators.
> 
> "Infant mortality rates reveal a lot about the standard of living, being influenced by multiple socioeconomic and medical factors.
> 
> *"Cuba’s infant mortality rate is 4.5 per 1,000 live births, which sits it among first-world countries – and above the US on the CIA’s own ranking*.
> 
> "It is not just Cubans who have benefited from these investments. Tens of thousands of Cuban doctors, educators and other development aid workers have served around the world.
> 
> "At present some 37,000 Cuban doctors and nurses work in 77 countries.
> 
> "They generate foreign exchange of some US$8 billion a year – Cuba’s biggest export.
> 
> "In addition, Cuba provides both free medical treatment and free medical training to thousands of foreigners every year.
> 
> "As a direct initiative of Fidel, in 1999, the Latin American School of Medicine was inaugurated in Havana to provide foreign students from poor countries with six years of training and accommodation completely free.
> 
> "In 2004, Cuba teamed up with Venezuela to provide free eye surgery to people in three dozen countries under Operation Miracle.
> 
> "In the first ten years more than 3m people had their sight restored."
> 
> *How would capitalists pay for free eye surgery, Sap?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Cuba’s infant mortality rate is 4.5 per 1,000 live births, which sits it among first-world countries – and above the US on the CIA’s own ranking*.
> 
> Lying Commies like to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4,4 is better than 5,8.
Click to expand...


And 100% literacy and free healthcare!


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Your link:
> *
> "Following the revolution, Castro set out to bring social welfare and land reform to the Cuban people and to confiscate the ill-gotten gains of the Cuban elite.
> 
> "But when the defeated Fulgencio Batista and his associates fled Cuba, they stole millions of pesos from the National Bank and the Treasury.
> 
> "The country was decapitalised, severely limiting the capacity for public spending and private investments.
> 
> *"Wealthy Cubans were leaving the island, taking their deposits and taxes with them. *
> 
> "How was the new government going to carry out the ambitious socio-economic reforms without financial resources?
> 
> "We have to consider these real circumstances at every juncture.
> 
> "For example, when the US embargo was first implemented, 95% of Cuba’s capital goods and 100% of its spare parts were imported from the US – and the US was overwhelmingly the main recipient of Cuban exports.
> 
> "When the Soviet bloc disintegrated, Cuba lost 85% of its trade and investment, leading GDP to plummet 35%. These events produced serious economic constraints on Cuba’s room for manoeuvre."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Imagine rich capitalists running instead of fighting for their country.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Your link:*
> 
> Your link, moron.
> 
> *"How was the new government going to carry out the ambitious socio-economic reforms without financial resources?"*
> 
> Don't you hate it when the greedy kulaks leave before you can rob and kill them?
> 
> *"For example, when the US embargo was first implemented, 95% of Cuba’s capital goods and 100% of its spare parts were imported from the US – and the US was overwhelmingly the main recipient of Cuban exports. *
> 
> How stupid was Castro to piss off the US, eh comrade?​
> *"When the Soviet bloc disintegrated, Cuba lost 85% of its trade and investment, leading GDP to plummet 35%. These events produced serious economic constraints on Cuba’s room for manoeuvre."*
> 
> Yeah, that was funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your link, moron.
> 
> *"How was the new government going to carry out the ambitious socio-economic reforms without financial resources?"*
> 
> Don't you hate it when the greedy kulaks leave before you can rob and kill them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Depends on how the greedy, capitalist Cuban Kulaks acquired their wealth. Since most of them became rich by exploiting Cuba's natural resources and labor pool, I would say they (and their families) were lucky to get out alive.
> 
> Cuba is poor, but who is to blame – Castro or 50 years of the US blockade? | LSE Latin America and Caribbean*
> 
> "The specific and real challenges Cuban development has faced has generated unique contradictions.
> 
> "In a planned economy, with an extremely tight budget, they have had to prioritise: the infrastructure is crumbling and yet they have first-world human development indicators.
> 
> "Infant mortality rates reveal a lot about the standard of living, being influenced by multiple socioeconomic and medical factors.
> 
> *"Cuba’s infant mortality rate is 4.5 per 1,000 live births, which sits it among first-world countries – and above the US on the CIA’s own ranking*.
> 
> "It is not just Cubans who have benefited from these investments. Tens of thousands of Cuban doctors, educators and other development aid workers have served around the world.
> 
> "At present some 37,000 Cuban doctors and nurses work in 77 countries.
> 
> "They generate foreign exchange of some US$8 billion a year – Cuba’s biggest export.
> 
> "In addition, Cuba provides both free medical treatment and free medical training to thousands of foreigners every year.
> 
> "As a direct initiative of Fidel, in 1999, the Latin American School of Medicine was inaugurated in Havana to provide foreign students from poor countries with six years of training and accommodation completely free.
> 
> "In 2004, Cuba teamed up with Venezuela to provide free eye surgery to people in three dozen countries under Operation Miracle.
> 
> "In the first ten years more than 3m people had their sight restored."
> 
> *How would capitalists pay for free eye surgery, Sap?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Cuba’s infant mortality rate is 4.5 per 1,000 live births, which sits it among first-world countries – and above the US on the CIA’s own ranking*.
> 
> Lying Commies like to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4,4 is better than 5,8.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And 100% literacy and free healthcare!
Click to expand...

And now?


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> How has communism worked in Cuba for a majority of Cubans since 1959?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuba is poor, but who is to blame – Castro or 50 years of the US blockade? | LSE Latin America and Caribbean
> 
> "Even factoring in its low GDP per capita, the Human Development Index (HDI) lists Cuba in the 'high human development' category; it excels not just in health and education, but also in women’s participation and political inclusion.
> 
> "Cuba has eliminated child malnutrition.
> 
> "No children sleep on the streets.
> 
> "In fact, there is no homelessness.
> 
> "Even during the hungry years of economic crisis of the 1990s, Cubans did not starve. Cuba stuck with the planned economy, and it enabled them to ration their scarce resources."
> 
> *Any homelessness in your town, Rockefeller?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How has communism worked in Cuba for a majority of Cubans since 1959?*
> 
> Poorly.....very, very poorly.
> 
> _Cuba is poor, but who is to blame – Castro or 50 years of the US blockade?_
> 
> Castro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How has communism worked in Cuba for a majority of Cubans since 1959?*
> 
> Poorly.....very, very poorly.
> 
> _Cuba is poor, but who is to blame – Castro or 50 years of the US blockade?_
> 
> Castro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Your link:
> *
> "Following the revolution, Castro set out to bring social welfare and land reform to the Cuban people and to confiscate the ill-gotten gains of the Cuban elite.
> 
> "But when the defeated Fulgencio Batista and his associates fled Cuba, they stole millions of pesos from the National Bank and the Treasury.
> 
> "The country was decapitalised, severely limiting the capacity for public spending and private investments.
> 
> *"Wealthy Cubans were leaving the island, taking their deposits and taxes with them. *
> 
> "How was the new government going to carry out the ambitious socio-economic reforms without financial resources?
> 
> "We have to consider these real circumstances at every juncture.
> 
> "For example, when the US embargo was first implemented, 95% of Cuba’s capital goods and 100% of its spare parts were imported from the US – and the US was overwhelmingly the main recipient of Cuban exports.
> 
> "When the Soviet bloc disintegrated, Cuba lost 85% of its trade and investment, leading GDP to plummet 35%. These events produced serious economic constraints on Cuba’s room for manoeuvre."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Imagine rich capitalists running instead of fighting for their country.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your link:*
> 
> Your link, moron.
> 
> *"How was the new government going to carry out the ambitious socio-economic reforms without financial resources?"*
> 
> Don't you hate it when the greedy kulaks leave before you can rob and kill them?
> 
> *"For example, when the US embargo was first implemented, 95% of Cuba’s capital goods and 100% of its spare parts were imported from the US – and the US was overwhelmingly the main recipient of Cuban exports. *
> 
> How stupid was Castro to piss off the US, eh comrade?​
> *"When the Soviet bloc disintegrated, Cuba lost 85% of its trade and investment, leading GDP to plummet 35%. These events produced serious economic constraints on Cuba’s room for manoeuvre."*
> 
> Yeah, that was funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your link, moron.
> 
> *"How was the new government going to carry out the ambitious socio-economic reforms without financial resources?"*
> 
> Don't you hate it when the greedy kulaks leave before you can rob and kill them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Depends on how the greedy, capitalist Cuban Kulaks acquired their wealth. Since most of them became rich by exploiting Cuba's natural resources and labor pool, I would say they (and their families) were lucky to get out alive.
> 
> Cuba is poor, but who is to blame – Castro or 50 years of the US blockade? | LSE Latin America and Caribbean*
> 
> "The specific and real challenges Cuban development has faced has generated unique contradictions.
> 
> "In a planned economy, with an extremely tight budget, they have had to prioritise: the infrastructure is crumbling and yet they have first-world human development indicators.
> 
> "Infant mortality rates reveal a lot about the standard of living, being influenced by multiple socioeconomic and medical factors.
> 
> *"Cuba’s infant mortality rate is 4.5 per 1,000 live births, which sits it among first-world countries – and above the US on the CIA’s own ranking*.
> 
> "It is not just Cubans who have benefited from these investments. Tens of thousands of Cuban doctors, educators and other development aid workers have served around the world.
> 
> "At present some 37,000 Cuban doctors and nurses work in 77 countries.
> 
> "They generate foreign exchange of some US$8 billion a year – Cuba’s biggest export.
> 
> "In addition, Cuba provides both free medical treatment and free medical training to thousands of foreigners every year.
> 
> "As a direct initiative of Fidel, in 1999, the Latin American School of Medicine was inaugurated in Havana to provide foreign students from poor countries with six years of training and accommodation completely free.
> 
> "In 2004, Cuba teamed up with Venezuela to provide free eye surgery to people in three dozen countries under Operation Miracle.
> 
> "In the first ten years more than 3m people had their sight restored."
> 
> *How would capitalists pay for free eye surgery, Sap?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Cuba’s infant mortality rate is 4.5 per 1,000 live births, which sits it among first-world countries – and above the US on the CIA’s own ranking*.
> 
> Lying Commies like to lie.
Click to expand...




Toddsterpatriot said:


> Lying Commies like to lie.


Nobody lies like a Crony Capitalist.




*"In 745 days, President*
*Trump has made 8,459 *
*false or misleading claims*
The Fact Checker’s ongoing database of the false or misleading claims made by President Trump since assuming office."

https://www.washingtonpost.com/grap...atabase/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.22f5c39bd866


----------



## Toro

The Daily Shot: Small Business Sentiment Sours


----------



## danielpalos

A left winger like FDR would have used socialism to upgrade his economy.


----------

